# Vic Brewers Xmas Case Swap 22/11/08



## reg (7/8/08)

Well we are in the second week of August and the year is flying by.
I have seen that the Queensland guys are organising their case swap already and thought that I would do a post to try and organise a date and get the Vic one up and running.

All the dates above are Saturdays in November, December is generally a busy time for everybody.

Post if you are interested with a beer type you will be brewing.

Also who is interested in hosting the day.
Perhaps Peels can post the rules used in the xmas in july swap.


----------



## reg (7/8/08)

BEER TYPE
1 Reg No idea yet 
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


FOOD
1 Reg Finger food 
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## haysie (7/8/08)

You know you want to host a swap Arthur,


----------



## AUHEAMIC (7/8/08)

All the info here

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=61


----------



## reg (7/8/08)

Thanks Peels.

Any takers to host......?


----------



## andreic (7/8/08)

Well... I voted 1 November but then realised I'm off snapper fishing that day. So I really want 8 nov. 

I'm moving out of Aus in early December so if its early november I'll have enough time to drink all the swap beers before I leave. If swap day is 8 nov I can probably attend swap day as well!

Not sure I can commit to the swap just yet. I'll wait for a date to be set and see how I'm travelling before I put my name on the list. I definitely can't hold the swap day.

cheers, Andrei


----------



## Barramundi (7/8/08)

Im in , 2 Barramundi , but does it really have to be PET bottles ???
sorry not able to host ...


----------



## mark_m (7/8/08)

I'm in, wiki updated.
May not actually attend - I'm o/s for a couple of weeks in Nov, then will be giving some attention to the snapper fishery.
Mark


----------



## therook (8/8/08)

Food for thought.

I was talking to some of the blokes at the last case swap and i'm prepared to have the xmas case at my place BUT i live at Tallarook so its a fair drive, people would be welcome to stay over night if they wanted to, i have 2 spare bedrooms and 5 acres of land for anyone that wanted to camp out, also the horse stables are free.

We could have a turn like the Qlnd boys and i'll grab the spit from the cricket club and away we go..

Up to you blokes

Rook


----------



## Fents (8/8/08)

I vote Rooks house too. Everyone car pool up there together on the friday night (or sat morn), get up there, set tents up (for those of you who dare to fall asleep ), make big fire, get rook to slave over us all day/night and bring us food.

No neighbours, can be lous as we want, no one has to drive home till the morning and i can run around on his property like a chook with its beer tap cut off and we can all really let loose.

Oh and the spit...wherever it is held this year will be a spit and thats a promise!


----------



## Fents (8/8/08)

hahaha and i hope poor reg knows the rules. First poster sorts the whole swap. biggups reg glad its not me or peels this time!

worst comes to worst and we need somewhere more local to host, i can do it again but lets have a serious think about sharing it round. VOTE ROOKS!

edit - thread also needs a "hosting" poll.


----------



## Fents (8/8/08)

reg said:


> BEER TYPE
> 1 Reg No idea yet
> 2
> 3
> ...


----------



## Barramundi (8/8/08)

im up for a road trip up the hume to the rookery ..( does anyone know where we can get a 30 seater bus and a driver ). fents put your hand down mate, you made such a good job of hosting the last swap i vote you exempt from at least the next couple ...


----------



## Wardhog (8/8/08)

I will go in as a reserve. I've been in the last 3, and others have missed out. Count me in the swap, but only if there is insufficient numbers.

But I'm keen as mustard on a trip to Tallarook whether I'm in the swap or not.

Edit: And I promise not to make an APA this time. If required.


----------



## therook (8/8/08)

Wardhog said:


> I will go in as a reserve. I've been in the last 3, and others have missed out. Count me in the swap, but only if there is insufficient numbers.
> 
> But I'm keen as mustard on a trip to Tallarook whether I'm in the swap or not.
> 
> Edit: And I promise not to make an APA this time. If required.




pigs arse Wardy, your going in it

Link

Rook


----------



## Leigh (8/8/08)

Any idea when fire restrictions come in in your area rook? Ours came in mid December last year but I know others who got restrictions in early November


----------



## nick_lavender (8/8/08)

Hey,

Count me in,

I just finished the Xmas in July Swap beers, looking forward to their replacements! (I'm pretty sure Cummins and Voota will be keen too.)

I voted Sat 22nd.

Cheers

*BEER TYPE*
1 Reg No idea yet 
2 
3 Moonee - Not sure yet
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11 Fenton NFI
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


*FOOD*
1 Reg Finger food 
2
3 Moonee - Not sure yet
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11 Fents - somthing with meat close by
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Barramundi (8/8/08)

seems i left myself off the list .. heres the update ...




NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6
7
8
9
10
11 Fents - NFI
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## Fents (8/8/08)

and on the other upside if its at rooks property we wont have to be indoors and put up with Barra's atrociuos wet arse antics. (read: the worst farts you have ever come across.)


----------



## Wardhog (8/8/08)

Fents said:


> and on the other upside if its at rooks property we wont have to be indoors and put up with Barra's atrociuos wet arse antics. (read: the worst farts you have ever come across.)



Not if there's naked flame. Safety first, Fents. We'll make a rule that Barra MUST be facing the fire at all times.


----------



## therook (8/8/08)

Leigh said:


> Any idea when fire restrictions come in in your area rook? Ours came in mid December last year but I know others who got restrictions in early November




We'll be right leigh, we can have the spit in the shed and if there are any restrictions then we wont be able to have a bon fire.

Rook


----------



## Cummins (8/8/08)

Why not! I promise this time my entry will be top notch to make up for my woeful one last time.
Any reason why there is 28? Seems a bit odd, 24 would be better?

edit: I also voted 22nd, first 2 weeks novermber are uni exams

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins 
7
8
9
10
11 Fents - NFI
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## Barramundi (9/8/08)

cummins, 28 bottles fit snuggly into two milk crates ...

fents , whats this horrible accusation of me doing untoward things inside your house , im sure all that was outdoor work,,,


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (10/8/08)

I'm in.

In regards to timing I'm voting late Nov, I think there are going to be a lot of us trying to nurse our livers for a few weeks after ANHC.


NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8
9
10
11 Fents - NFI
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## Maple (10/8/08)

I'm in also.

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9
10
11 Fents - NFI
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## reVoxAHB (10/8/08)

What's the unholy obsession with plastic? 



> 2. The bottles must be PET. No other types of bottles are acceptable.


From the PET bottle wiki on AHB: 
"*Glass Pros:*
-Glass cannot contaminate beer"

That's pretty much all that's important to me. 

Do I have to buy a plastic fermenter to make my case-swap beer, too?  

No but seriously, sounds like a great time esp out at rook's place... would like to be a team-player and make the swap contributing something nice that some brewers may not have tried... like my triple decocted 60% rye roggenbier or Oud Bruin... but in PET? Seriously?


reVox

edit: added the word 'Glass' to Pros:


----------



## hairofthedog (10/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat 
10
11 Fents - NFI
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28

looking foward to it rookster


----------



## superhero (10/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28

Looking forward to a warm weather case swap!  


Cheers

Superhero


----------



## Wardhog (10/8/08)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the 22nd! This happened last year - my anniversary is the 21st, and being an important one (10th) I'll be off unavailable all weekend.

Please pick any date but the 22nd. Puh-puh-puhleeeeeeeeeeze


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (10/8/08)

Wardhog said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the 22nd! This happened last year - my anniversary is the 21st, and being an important one (10th) I'll be off unavailable all weekend.
> 
> Please pick any date but the 22nd. Puh-puh-puhleeeeeeeeeeze




Don't you just have to create about 50 fake logins and vote for one of the other dates


----------



## tim_mortensen (10/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - not sure yet
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


Count me in too


----------



## brettprevans (11/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - not sure yet
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28

I will be able to attend if it late Nov. Have sold house and will be moving early Nov. Im up for travelling to the Rook's. I'll just ride my new bike up there and crash on a floor.

PET v glass - PET is a lot simplier to transport/sort. it fits neatly in standard boxes and you dont have a f*ckn mess like we did at Spills'. but whatever - whoever is organising gets to set I rules I recon.


----------



## reg (11/8/08)

I am happy to continue to help organising with Rook.
I am rostered on to work the 22nd November but if that is the date set then so be it.
I could see a butcher mate of mine to try and get a pig or lamb for the spit. although closer to Rook would be preferrable.
He also does those salads you buy from the supermarkets etc in bulk (2.5kg).
If we get organised we may even be able to organise some glasses with the AHB logo and Vic xmas case swap 2008 etched into it. 
Should be good.


----------



## hairofthedog (11/8/08)

ive already voted for the 22nd as the swap day but if it helps get wardy & reg there id be happy enough with the 29th instead


----------



## Barramundi (11/8/08)

29th works for me if it means others will be involved that otherwise wont be able to be ,


----------



## reg (11/8/08)

I can get some of the handle dimple pots for the event as well.
We can get then etched or engraved with "VIC XMAS SWAP 2008".
The pots are 290ml and as such the old girl cant use them in her pub and has kindly offered them up for the event.
Can get 28 pots might be able to scrounge up an extra couple, have to hunt through the pub.


----------



## [email protected] (11/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - not sure yet
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28

Count me in.


----------



## Quintrex (11/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - not sure yet
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28

I like the fact that we will have 28 swappers, 

I think the rules should be changed to PET recommended(not compulsory) I don't think we should be making people buy multiple boxes of pet bottles just for the swap, and if people want to use glass, they should be catered for.

Q


----------



## Fents (11/8/08)

reg said:


> I can get some of the handle dimple pots for the event as well.
> We can get then etched or engraved with "VIC XMAS SWAP 2008".
> The pots are 290ml and as such the old girl cant use them in her pub and has kindly offered them up for the event.
> Can get 28 pots might be able to scrounge up an extra couple, have to hunt through the pub.



might want to rethink that as many a tennats larger pot got broken at the last swap we did. Im still finding glass in the backyard thankyou very much hairofthedog! (lucky there were gis glass's )


----------



## hairofthedog (11/8/08)

maybe we should get plastic cups like at the footy & write AHB XMAS SWAP in black texta


----------



## Fents (11/8/08)

maybe we should just give you a plastic cup with VIDOOCH written on it so ya dont break any this year


----------



## hairofthedog (11/8/08)

il be right mate just keep the hong kong away from me & give me a beer under 5%


----------



## Barramundi (11/8/08)

Fents said:


> maybe we should just give you a plastic cup with VIDOOCH written on it so ya dont break any this year




gotta be a bonus on having it mispelt across your forehead doesnt it ....


----------



## Brewmeister70 (11/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - not sure yet
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## haysie (13/8/08)

I need to wait and see what date you are going with before committing, count me in as a reserve.
:icon_offtopic: Rook, how far Talla > Eildon? I may kill 2 birds here, a fishing trip and a beerfest.
Haysie


----------



## hairofthedog (13/8/08)

haysie said:


> I need to wait and see what date you are going with before committing, count me in as a reserve.
> :icon_offtopic: Rook, how far Talla > Eildon? I may kill 2 birds here, a fishing trip and a beerfest.
> Haysie



Lake Nilacoote only about 1/2 hours drive from Tallarook plenty of fish in there if you end up going there for a fish i might tag along


----------



## Barramundi (13/8/08)

i could be in for an eildon run too ... or nillacootie maybe ...


----------



## Fents (14/8/08)

ohhhhhh ahhhh someone mentioned fishing! im def in.


----------



## Maple (14/8/08)

I'd certainly be into a combined swap/fishing trip weekend...


----------



## hairofthedog (14/8/08)

if anyones keen ive go a mate with a holiday house right on lake nillacoote 100m walk to the edge of the lake he rents it out for weekends about $150 a night it sleeps about 8 heads if theres any intrest ill book it for the friday night :beer:


----------



## haysie (14/8/08)

The Friday night thing maybe a lil dangerous too pull up OK for the Saturday night, or maybe I AM getting old.

I am certainly interested in a 8.00am start at Eildon OR Nilachootie, a bit of a bite for lunch on the banks, another fish for an hour or two then head to Rook`s.
I usally fish and launch at Fraser`s, never fished Nillachootie, is there an outboard limit? i.e 8hp.

I can take 2 swappers on my boat.

Again depends on the date for me.

Haysie


----------



## Maple (14/8/08)

I like the sound of the holiday joint on friday night, and some great fishing with some great beers...sweet idea! I'm pretty easy for dates as long as I can book it in early, i.e before all the other sH!# comes along... As for being too old, we have Sunday to recover...come-on!


----------



## reg (14/8/08)

haysie said:


> I can take 2 swappers on my boat.


Ive got two kids.....Ill gladly swap them for your boat.......................
:beer:


----------



## Leigh (14/8/08)

I've voted for the 29th...22nd is impossible for me


----------



## haysie (14/8/08)

Maple said:


> I like the sound of the holiday joint on friday night, and some great fishing with some great beers...sweet idea! I'm pretty easy for dates as long as I can book it in early, i.e before all the other sH!# comes along... As for being too old, we have Sunday to recover...come-on!




but,. but, how are we going to be good guest`s at rook`s?" no good being being b pised and unsociable


----------



## haysie (14/8/08)

geez i spelt that well.


----------



## therook (15/8/08)

How can we have 19 votes but only 16 registered people :lol: 

Okay here's the deal

1. I'll supply the meat at my expense for the spit, we have to decide whether you want Beef and Lamb, Beef and Pork or Pork and Lamb
2. The Missus will make some sensational Salads, but you guys will need to cover the cost.... $5:00 bucks a head
3. Someone can bring Bread with them

We can decide on these items further down the track but we would need to finalise the numbers within 2 weeks of the decided date for obvious reasons.

and for you fishermen, you are not allowed to catch my yellowbelly and rainbow trout out of my Dam.

Rook


----------



## agraham (15/8/08)

Im interested but i keg my beers.....


----------



## Leigh (15/8/08)

I voted, but will wait for the date to be confirmed before I put my name down


----------



## Quintrex (15/8/08)

agraham said:


> Im interested but i keg my beers.....



Bring along a keg for the day, or just crank up the carbonation and stick some in bottles if you want to be in the swap
it's a great day!


----------



## Fents (15/8/08)

pig and baby sheep pls rookstar.

and my arse i wont have a rod setup by the dam all night 

im sure for anyone wanting to come up to lake nillacoote fishing on the friday, we can be controlled and not have to drink tooo much and still be good guests and hit rooks for a big sat arvo/night session. im hanging for a fish since my broken boats just sitting there earning me nothing but dust.


----------



## tim_mortensen (15/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28

I voted for the 22nd. The 29th is the only day I cannot make.


----------



## Kleiny (15/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## andreic (15/8/08)

therook said:


> How can we have 19 votes but only 16 registered people :lol:



because some of us voting can't commit to the swap until the date is confirmed... Vote for 8 November please


----------



## therook (15/8/08)

Quintrex said:


> Bring along a keg for the day, or just crank up the carbonation and stick some in bottles if you want to be in the swap
> it's a great day!




Q,

I've voted for you to do the Saison  

Rook


----------



## tim_mortensen (15/8/08)

therook said:


> Q,
> 
> I've voted for you to do the Saison
> 
> Rook



Oh, good idea, and in Champagne bottles too


----------



## Barramundi (15/8/08)

therook said:


> and for you fishermen, you are not allowed to catch my yellowbelly and rainbow trout out of my Dam.
> 
> Rook




why was it that you thought telling us that would be a good idea ....


----------



## hairofthedog (15/8/08)

yellowbelly for breaky sunday morning :icon_drool2:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (15/8/08)

Fents said:


> im sure for anyone wanting to come up to lake nillacoote fishing on the friday, we can be controlled and not have to drink tooo much and still be good guests and hit rooks for a big sat arvo/night session.



Mrs rook doesn't know what lies ahead... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_m (16/8/08)

Coming back to the fishing thread - what are we targeting in Nillacootie?
I'm a primarily a salt water boy, but happy to spend some time in the fresh.
Boat based or shore based? 
I've already voted, but putting in a good word for later in the month rather than earlier.
Mark


----------



## Fents (16/8/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Mrs rook doesn't know what lies ahead... :lol: :lol:



Neither does Mrs Spills  what goes on tour stays on tour...

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


Spillsmostofit?????????????????????????????
Peels??????????????????????????
Thirstyboy?????????????????????

wheres all the crew at???????????????????????????????


----------



## hairofthedog (16/8/08)

Fents said:


> Neither does Mrs Spills  what goes on tour stays on tour...
> 
> NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
> 1 Reg - No idea yet
> ...


if those 3 cant make it will have to change there names to Spiltallofit ,Quentchedboy ,Pelled :lol:


----------



## Quintrex (16/8/08)

mortz said:


> Oh, good idea, and in Champagne bottles too



Do they make PET champagne bottles ,

i would love to but don't have enough for a full swap, I think I only have 14 or so bottles.

Q


----------



## reg (18/8/08)

OK Just got off the phone with Rook.

Mrs Rook will be doing the salads for the day and I will organise some bread and rolls for the day.
There will be a cover charge of approx $10 this will cover the meat, salads and the bread plus sauce and stuff.

Cheers to Rook for putting on the meat as well as his 5 acres to camp on. :icon_cheers: 

Looks like the date may be the 29th November unless there is any objections.... :icon_drunk:

We just need to organise some nibblies for the day.


----------



## Fents (18/8/08)

^^^ in past swaps everyone has brought along a tiny bit of nibbles to share. i ended up with a shitload of dip and bikkies left after the last one.


----------



## therook (18/8/08)

Chaps, all i want to cover are the salads and bread so i can't imagine it being more the 5 bucks a head

Rook


----------



## Quintrex (18/8/08)

Hey guys

This was discussed at the last case swap-party, 
I've rung up Mountain goat and made a booking for 10-15 people for next wednesday(the 27th?) from 5.30 onwards, with a brewery tour at 6.30.
I'm guessing we'll probably hit the royston after for a few beers as well.
Please pm me if you are interested so I can get an idea of numbers.

Cheers guys

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/8/08)

Fents said:


> Neither does Mrs Spills  what goes on tour stays on tour...



Actually, she does. She was there, remember... B) 



Fents said:


> Spillsmostofit?????????????????????????????



Unfortunately, not. We're moving house (to just north of Hepburn) a couple of weeks prior and starting a business a short while afterward, so I'm not going to have much time to brew and even less to trudge all the way over *there*...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/8/08)

Fents said:


> ^^^ in past swaps everyone has brought along a tiny bit of nibbles to share. i ended up with a shitload of dip and bikkies left after the last one.



I'd argue that it is better to ask for some filthy lucre than dips/biscuits/whatever. Easier for everyone, too.


----------



## Fents (18/8/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Actually, she does. She was there, remember... B)



clearly...not.



SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I'd argue that it is better to ask for some filthy lucre than dips/biscuits/whatever. Easier for everyone, too.




your not coming you dont get to argue  




SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Unfortunately, not. We're moving house (to just north of Hepburn) a couple of weeks prior and starting a business a short while afterward, so I'm not going to have much time to brew and even less to trudge all the way over *there*...


----------



## Fents (18/8/08)

Quintrex said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This was discussed at the last case swap-party,
> I've rung up Mountain goat and made a booking for 10-15 people for next wednesday(the 27th?) from 5.30 onwards, with a brewery tour at 6.30.
> ...



you sure you want to even attempt somthing like this mid week mate? gauranted to be a messy school day the next day.


----------



## Quintrex (18/8/08)

Fents said:


> you sure you want to even attempt somthing like this mid week mate? gauranted to be a messy school day the next day.



Wednesdays are really the only day you can meet the brewers, and do the brewery tour, so I thought that would win over the school night thing.
Plus wednesdays are quieter, not so many peeps there afaik.

Q


----------



## Fents (18/8/08)

excellent...thurs booked off for me


----------



## Quintrex (18/8/08)

Fents said:


> excellent...thurs booked off for me


Awesome good to have you along.


----------



## nick_lavender (18/8/08)

Hey Q,

Sounds great, count me in!

Well done for organising that dude, will be interesting!

Cheers!


----------



## mark_m (18/8/08)

Quintrex said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This was discussed at the last case swap-party,
> I've rung up Mountain goat and made a booking for 10-15 people for next wednesday(the 27th?) from 5.30 onwards, with a brewery tour at 6.30.
> ...




I'll be out of town on the 27th, otherwise would be there for sure.
Have had a couple of Wednesday nights out at the 'Goat, they close up relatively early, so Thursday isn't too much of a challenge.
Have a great night guys, maybe we can make this a regular outing.
Mark


----------



## Fents (21/8/08)

edit - roycie...the 29th and 30th is sat sun? think you mean the 28th the friday?


----------



## hairofthedog (21/8/08)

the house at lake nillacoote is booked for the friday the 28th its $30 a head & will be available from about 2pm it sleeps 10 the first 10 to put there hand up are in :icon_cheers: 


thanks for checkn ya calender fentsy :lol:


----------



## Barramundi (21/8/08)

count me in for nillacootie....


----------



## Fents (22/8/08)

Fents said:


>


----------



## Wardhog (22/8/08)

Nope, I think you're wrong there, Fents.


----------



## Fents (23/8/08)

wouldnt be the first time mate.


----------



## Fents (27/8/08)

Quintrex said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This was discussed at the last case swap-party,
> I've rung up Mountain goat and made a booking for 10-15 people for next wednesday(the 27th?) from 5.30 onwards, with a brewery tour at 6.30.
> ...



BUMP!

where we at with this Q? still happening? who's going?

need to catch a train from rosanna into the city and then to richmond, going to be very tight to make it by 6.30 (finish work @ 5)...

anyone driving?


----------



## Quintrex (27/8/08)

Fents said:


> BUMP!
> 
> where we at with this Q? still happening? who's going?
> 
> ...



Still on mate, plenty of spots available.
I'm aiming to be there at 5.30 but it doesn't matter if people are a little later, brewery tour starts at 6.30, see how you go!

Hope a few of you guys can make it.

Cheers
Q

http://www.goatbeer.com.au/contact/how-to-get-here/


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/08)

Im a late cancel. Late work meeting (damn Royal childrens hospital and herald sun) interfere with my beer drinking ##$%$


----------



## therook (27/8/08)

Q,

I think a seperate thread should have been made for this as it has Jack Shit to do with the xmas swap :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## Fents (27/8/08)

whinge whinge whinge rookstar...you used to be about the beers man! hahahahahaha


----------



## Quintrex (27/8/08)

therook said:


> Q,
> 
> I think a seperate thread should have been made for this as it has Jack Shit to do with the xmas swap :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook



Yeah sorry for the hijack, it wasn't meant to take up as much thread space as this.
I suppose I put it here because it was spoken about at the last swap and so thought I'd put it in the case swap thread so it was more targetted to the case swappers.


----------



## Barramundi (27/8/08)

whats going on with the swap , still dont have a full list of players , who is doin the nillahcoote thing on the friday night or is and eildon run the go for the friday night


----------



## Wardhog (27/8/08)

I'm watching this thread to see how many different spellings of the lake's name I can count. :icon_cheers:


----------



## therook (28/8/08)

Barramundi said:


> whats going on with the swap , still dont have a full list of players , who is doin the nillahcoote thing on the friday night or is and eildon run the go for the friday night




hey Barra, what complements a full list, if we only get 18 then that's it. I think we need to have people put "attending" next to there name so we can get an idea of numbers

16 registered brewers and 22 votes.......who's voting and not registering

Rook


----------



## Fents (28/8/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - yet to decide
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## Barramundi (28/8/08)

therook said:


> hey Barra, what complements a full list, if we only get 18 then that's it. I think we need to have people put "attending" next to there name so we can get an idea of numbers
> 
> 16 registered brewers and 22 votes.......who's voting and not registering
> 
> Rook




true tru rook but it would be good to get the full 28 swapping, as far as attending im in book me a tent space on your back lawn and possibly somewhere to park a small boat


----------



## Maple (28/8/08)

I'm in as well, depending on weather, CM2 and I are going to ride up. If that's the case, will need a hand getting our swap items there, but we'll sort it closer to the day

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## andreic (28/8/08)

therook said:


> 16 registered brewers and 22 votes.......who's voting and not registering
> 
> Rook



I voted, but haven't registered. It looks like the swap day is going to be 22 or 29 Nov - which means I'm out


----------



## Fents (29/8/08)

mate you can still be in the swap without attending. i know its not ideal but means you dont miss out on 28 great beers.


----------



## Leigh (29/8/08)

I voted, but looking at my brewing schedule and other activities that have to get done around the place, I'm out as well


----------



## Barramundi (29/8/08)

maple , im able to help with transporting your cases up to rooks if required , however im in the western suburbs , dunno if thats convienient or not , plenty of time to sort something but keep it in mind if your stuck ...


----------



## Maple (29/8/08)

Good on ya Barra, will definitely keep that in mind. Cheers!


----------



## brettprevans (29/8/08)

as maple said we were going to ride up. but even if dont then were both attending. If I dont ride up then I can assist with transport of cases.


----------



## Kleiny (29/8/08)

I can make it to nillacootie 

Is that where the swaps on, im a bit sketchy on the details can some body spell them out

where
when
who
how much

could clear things up abit

kleiny


----------



## Fents (29/8/08)

where - Rooks house - Tullarook, Vic
when - date yet to be decided - (will def be a sat night tho) keep an eye out on that poll up top
who - everyone who wants to come/swap/drink incl you i hope
how much - $10 food money

Lake nilaycoyte (like that one ward?) is just an add on to this swap. a few of us are going up to the lake friday for a fish and a drink and will stay in a cabin up there which troy has orgainsed, then sat morning we will pack up and move on to rooks house for the sat morn/arvo/nextday swap which wont be too far away from what i understand. hope this is clear enough.


----------



## andreic (29/8/08)

Fents said:


> mate you can still be in the swap without attending. i know its not ideal but means you dont miss out on 28 great beers.



I don't think I can be part of the swap. Will be moving o.s. early December. Perhaps I will brew a beer just in case... and enter at the last minute if it looks like I'll have time left to drink the swap beers before I leave.

Andrei


----------



## reg (29/8/08)

andreic said:


> I don't think I can be part of the swap. Will be moving o.s. early December. Perhaps I will brew a beer just in case... and enter at the last minute if it looks like I'll have time left to drink the swap beers before I leave.
> 
> Andrei


I will look after the swap beers for you.
You take your brews along and I will drink the ones that come in return, just to do the right thing....  

I will even post reviews on your behalf........


----------



## Barramundi (29/8/08)

have just done a bit of a search .. apparently Nillahcootie is about 120kms from tallarook, and about an hour and a halfs trip its past tallarook from what i can gather so essentially going there first means rooks place is on the way back to melbourne...

anyone who knows better please correct me if required


----------



## Kleiny (29/8/08)

I can surely make it to rooks place with my swap case
so i might have to save my drinking and camping (swag and ute) for the swap and give the lake a miss


----------



## hairofthedog (29/8/08)

Barramundi said:


> have just done a bit of a search .. apparently Nillahcootie is about 120kms from tallarook, and about an hour and a halfs trip its past tallarook from what i can gather so essentially going there first means rooks place is on the way back to melbourne...
> 
> anyone who knows better please correct me if required


yeah barra the lake is about 1 1/2 drive from melbourne so its about 45 minutes past rookys place


----------



## andreic (29/8/08)

reg said:


> I will look after the swap beers for you.
> You take your brews along and I will drink the ones that come in return, just to do the right thing....
> 
> I will even post reviews on your behalf........



I appreciate your thinking there Reg  There were certainly a number of beers in the last swap that I wish I had 2 of...

Is the date set yet? Is it 22 or 29 Nov? I'm really keen but just can't commit at this stage... 

cheers, Andrei


----------



## Fents (30/8/08)

reg needs to do a new poll with just thos two dates in it, then everyone can decide.


----------



## Barramundi (30/8/08)

perhaps its best to let the host decided what day its gonna be on ???


----------



## reg (30/8/08)

Check out new poll for dates

NEW POLL


----------



## therook (1/9/08)

Barramundi said:


> perhaps its best to let the host decided what day its gonna be on ???




Thanks for that Barra,

It doesn't worry me what day we have it, 2 - 3 months gives me plenty of time to organise other things around it

Rook


----------



## reg (1/9/08)

Rook 

Whats say we set a cut off date for the poll on the other thread, if we dont then we could go on forever without setting a date.

Currently 12 people voted and results are level.

If you want to have a say in the final date then vote.


----------



## therook (2/9/08)

reg said:


> Rook
> 
> Whats say we set a cut off date for the poll on the other thread, if we dont then we could go on forever without setting a date.
> 
> ...




Reg,

Don't set a cut off date just yet its a bit early but what will be good is, if those attending state this next to their name in the link below

Link

Rook


----------



## tim_mortensen (2/9/08)

therook said:


> Reg,
> 
> Don't set a cut off date just yet its a bit early but what will be good is, if those attending state this next to their name in the link below
> 
> ...




Rook,

I won't be able to make a call on attending until the final date is decided. There are probably a few others in this position as well.


----------



## nick_lavender (5/9/08)

Hey,

Unless there are any objections I'll be brewing (an all grain) Robust Porter for the Xmas swap! I'll hopefully brew it over the next few weeks so it has a little time to age!

Cheers.

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## Barramundi (9/9/08)

i dont object to you makin one if you dont object to me makin one, have one in fermenter at the moment that may become my swap brew... but things may change before the swap and i might make a more summer worthy beer...


----------



## nick_lavender (15/9/08)

I enjoy a good porter all year round, so no objections here! 

The more porters the better IMHO!


----------



## Fents (15/9/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18 Dom - ?
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


Ropped another mate in who just started AGing this weekend. Dosnt look like we are gonna get 28. Can we set a date yet pls, only about 2months left?


----------



## reg (15/9/08)

Ok I propose the 22nd November as the date for the swap.
Both polls have been tied at this date.

If this date is OK by Rook then we will lock it in....


----------



## therook (15/9/08)

reg said:


> Ok I propose the 22nd November as the date for the swap.
> Both polls have been tied at this date.
> 
> If this date is OK by Rook then we will lock it in....



I don't care what day it is , so lock her in Eddy

Rook


----------



## Fents (15/9/08)

Locked and loaded then. BOH!


----------



## Barramundi (15/9/08)

22nd it is , what about the fishing trip side of things is that still a goer ?? think troy (hairofdog) was sorting some accomodation for it ...


----------



## Maple (15/9/08)

i'm good for the 22nd as well. Thanks for making the call and locking it down guys!


----------



## therook (15/9/08)

TO EVERYONE THAT IS GOING TO ATTEND PLEASE INDICATE NEXT TO YOUR NAME ON THE LINK BELLOW

Link

Thanks

Rook


----------



## nick_lavender (19/9/08)

Hey,

Brewed my Robust Porter thismorning, went well, ended with exactly 23 ltrs as hoped for, should turn out to be a tastey brew! Smells great! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fents (19/9/08)

I've put my hand up for the northside collection point again unless someone else wants it?


----------



## Kleiny (19/9/08)

My ESB contribution was brewed last week and looks great 

I had a couple of extra bottles one at home for pre taste and one went to VICBREW so i should have comments before the swap 
Maybe good maybe bad


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/9/08)

Woo hoo, all clear to attend the case swap.

The Mild is finished and ready to drink ( ... hope we don't have a 26th, 27th and 28th entrant as those ones have already been consumed  )


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/9/08)

Are we going to set a cut off for new participants some time in the near future, as I can see myself drinking down to bottle 19 very quickly otherwise.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/9/08)

Started the Recipe thread here


----------



## brettprevans (26/9/08)

Hi fellas. Im back in action. Hope I havent lost my place. looking forward to doing some brewing and drinking (in moderation).


----------



## Fents (26/9/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18 Dom - ?
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


Peels, Wardhog, Spills, Thirsty make some bloddy numbers up would ya, no excuses, you dont have to attend swap day just brew us a beer!


----------



## therook (29/9/08)

Chaps,

We will need to close the door on the numbers shortly so that we know how much we need to bottle.

Any one else want in?

Peels, Thirsty and Spills??????????

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (29/9/08)

completely OT

one of these days I recon we need to make the swap a double (ie 2 bottles of each contribution). that was we can all enjoy the tasting right away then cellar and try it as they age. 

just a thought.

anyway back OT

we need a few more brewers to participate. Come on TB what interesting beers can you come up with? Spills, another belgian from you would be great, peels all your beers are great, just brew something.


----------



## Wardhog (29/9/08)

Fents said:


> make some bloddy numbers up would ya, no excuses, you dont have to attend swap day just brew us a beer!



I'm gonna do just the opposite, Fents. I'm not going to brew a beer for the swap, but I believe I've got the all-clear for an overnighter at Tallarook.


BTW, Rook, where'd that Cats avatar go?


----------



## therook (29/9/08)

Wardhog said:


> I'm gonna do just the opposite, Fents. I'm not going to brew a beer for the swap, but I believe I've got the all-clear for an overnighter at Tallarook.
> 
> 
> BTW, Rook, where'd that Cats avatar go?




Why aren't you brewing Wardy?

Who the hell are the Cats  

Rook


----------



## Wardhog (29/9/08)

therook said:


> Why aren't you brewing Wardy?
> 
> Who the hell are the Cats
> 
> Rook



Because my weekends are chock-a-block up until the weekend of the swap. I'll get to do one brew for myself at most between now and then.


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/08)

Roota069 has at one stage expressed an interest in participating in a swap. Ive PM him and ill give him a call on his mobile tonight to see if he's keen.


----------



## Barramundi (30/9/08)

thats it lads the more the merrier !


----------



## Fents (30/9/08)

so possibly 19 case's to swap. piss poor numbers imo. Qld get 28 and then ppl lining up on the reserves list...whats happening vic's?


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/08)

quality not quantity?! 

come on vic brewers ante up.


----------



## Fents (30/9/08)

hahaha SA's wont even let ppl in who dont AG! now thats a bit wrong i reckon, seeings i've tasted extract brews in vic swaps which have been better than AG's.


----------



## haysie (30/9/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18 Dom - ?
19 Haysie- Some sort of belgian
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


Have been tooing and froing on this one re. dates, I do cod opening first week of december with the mates (mulwalwa), so disappearing the weekend before too Rook`s was never going to go down well with wifey.As Fents has posted, the numbers are a bit low, sooo, I would like to get involved too help out with numbers but attendance is a real 50/50 scenario, as I didnt make the last one I figure non attendance is not the done thing. Whaddayareckon.


----------



## Wardhog (30/9/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> quality not quantity?!




Hahahaha I've just thought of a way I can get involved in the swap.

I'm in the middle of an experiment - one that I've done before, but am returning to a little bit wiser. I made the simplest, blandest, most inoffensive beer I could in an attempt to win over some die-hard megaswillers, it's in secondary now. If the swap numbers are going to finish up around the 20 mark, and everyone is happy to receive a Great Aussie BlandAle(tm), I can join in.

Seriously, this thing is ******* DULL. It still beats the snot out of megaswill, but look at the grist :
48% JW pils
48% JW ale
4% Carapils
mash at 63C
bittering POR to about 18 IBU
US-05 @ 16 down to 1.008

Want me in?


----------



## Barramundi (30/9/08)

get in wardy you know ya wanna !!!


----------



## Fents (30/9/08)

Wardhog said:


> Hahahaha I've just thought of a way I can get involved in the swap.
> 
> I'm in the middle of an experiment - one that I've done before, but am returning to a little bit wiser. I made the simplest, blandest, most inoffensive beer I could in an attempt to win over some die-hard megaswillers, it's in secondary now. If the swap numbers are going to finish up around the 20 mark, and everyone is happy to receive a Great Aussie BlandAle(tm), I can join in.
> 
> ...



I can tatse it now on a hot day served at -2c  bring it !!!!



NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18 Dom - ?
19 Haysie- Some sort of belgian
20 Wardhog - Great Aussie BlandAle(tm)
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## therook (1/10/08)

Where are all the other Vic brewers, this is a chance to get up to the country and get some fresh air into them lungs and have a great day/night /morning.

Where are all the new brewers that have just joined the forum, or the new A.G brewers, this is a great chance to try multiple top shelf beers.

Don't be shy come along and have fun.

Great stuff Haysie, we look forward to meeting you and also to Wardy for pulling his digit out and doing a brew



Rook


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/08)

Wardhog said:


> Hahahaha I've just thought of a way I can get involved in the swap.
> 
> I'm in the middle of an experiment - one that I've done before, but am returning to a little bit wiser. I made the simplest, blandest, most inoffensive beer I could in an attempt to win over some die-hard megaswillers, it's in secondary now. If the swap numbers are going to finish up around the 20 mark, and everyone is happy to receive a Great Aussie BlandAle(tm), I can join in.
> 
> ...


sounds like a great hangover beer. good on ya wardy.


----------



## Leigh (1/10/08)

It's time, time and time for me

No time to brew
No time to bottle
No time to attend

Given I didn't attend last time, I thought it a bit rude to contribute and not attend again.

Last night I racked and dry hopped a pale ale that has been on the yeast for 4 weeks due to the lack of time!

Full time employment, part time study and building a storage/brew shed is not a combo I'd recommend.


----------



## Wardhog (1/10/08)

therook said:


> Wardy for pulling his digit out and doing a brew



The brew was already done, it was just a matter of you blokes being happy having BlandAle(tm) inflicted on you.


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/08)

just contribute the pale ale leigh. doesnt matter if you dont attend. someone can always take your case up for you.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/10/08)

I dunno if I speak for many other AHB'ers, but as a relative newcomer to homebrew, I don't know that my beers are going to be up to scratch amongst such august company.

I love the hobby, and love my beer, but I'm only a kits'n'bits man, so not sure how I would be welcomed if I turned up with my brewcraft-based beers. I'm sure you're all great guys, and I would be warmly welcomed as a fellow beer lover, but I don't think I can offer the same quality beer in the swap exchange as some of these all-grainers.

Are there any informal get together's planned for Melbourne, so guys like me could hang around some of you guru's for some hints n tips?




therook said:


> Where are all the other Vic brewers, this is a chance to get up to the country and get some fresh air into them lungs and have a great day/night /morning.
> 
> Where are all the new brewers that have just joined the forum, or the new A.G brewers, this is a great chance to try multiple top shelf beers.
> 
> ...


----------



## therook (1/10/08)

WarmBeer said:


> I dunno if I speak for many other AHB'ers, but as a relative newcomer to homebrew, I don't know that my beers are going to be up to scratch amongst such august company.
> 
> I love the hobby, and love my beer, but I'm only a kits'n'bits man, so not sure how I would be welcomed if I turned up with my brewcraft-based beers. I'm sure you're all great guys, and I would be warmly welcomed as a fellow beer lover, but I don't think I can offer the same quality beer in the swap exchange as some of these all-grainers.
> 
> Are there any informal get together's planned for Melbourne, so guys like me could hang around some of you guru's for some hints n tips?



WarmBeer, mate, this is very informal and we would love you to come along....these swaps are not just AG and if i recall correctly we have had some really good K & K and part mashes in the swaps. hell even some of the beers have been infected but no one gives a flying fcuk as that's what its all about.

Come along and have some fun and help hang shit on Fents  

The more the merrier and it's great to meet new brewers

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/08)

mate just participate. We're not elitists here. my 1st/2nd entries were kits and bits. if if good beer who cares how its made.

Tip 1 - get rid of the brewcraft kit mixes. ok to use the brewcraft tins of goo as a base but mix your own recipe of fermentables. Just use one of the many recipes on the site or tweak it yourself.

Tip 2 - particptaing in the swap will open your eyes and mind to new beers and give you more hints and feedback on your beer than you can get elsewhere. your brewing will be better for it. I kjow mine is.


----------



## Wardhog (1/10/08)

WarmBeer said:


> I dunno if I speak for many other AHB'ers, but as a relative newcomer to homebrew, I don't know that my beers are going to be up to scratch amongst such august company.




For mine, the idea behind these swaps is to improve your brewing. Sure, there's gonna be some beers better than others, but that's not the point. Give your beer to other people who do what you do, and then those people can judge where you're at and what tips for improvement are appropriate.
It's not a competition, and anyone who enters it thinking it is is not doing themselves any favours.

Also, you can get a sample of what's possible with home brewing and get an idea of just how far you want to pursue this hobby/obsession.

So, don't be embarrassed and join in. It'd be a fair guess to say that everyone here started with kits, I know I did. You can't improve if you don't know what's possible.


----------



## Fents (1/10/08)

exactly. come hang shit on me....just be sure to not fall asleep too early


----------



## Leigh (1/10/08)

Hey Warmbrew, I can highly recommend going putting a brew in this case swap. I got some great feedback on my K&K beer I put in last time. Also managed to meet a few of the guys at a "small" swap we did.

I brew the odd brewcraft kit to get "direction", but have moved onto a more mix and match approach and getting recipes off of the internet 

OK, arm twisted, my Pale Ale is in


----------



## Leigh (1/10/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18 Dom - ?
19 Haysie- Some sort of belgian
20 Wardhog - Great Aussie BlandAle
21 Leigh - Pale Ale
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## WarmBeer (1/10/08)

Okay guys, you all seem a pretty cool, accepting lot  

I will try to garner a leave pass from SWMBO, as well as THMBBS (They Who Must Be Baby Sat).

I'm almost out of the brew I'm most proud of, a Newcastle Brown that turned out more black than brown. Have had some good comments from friends, and will try to reproduce it.

So, I'm gonna go cast my vote for 22nd November on the first page.

Cheers guys, hope to meet you soon.

Brett


----------



## therook (1/10/08)

Fella's, don't forget to update this Link please

Link

Rook


----------



## Leigh (1/10/08)

I was just looking at that Rook, seems to be a mismatch already...Doppelbrewer is on there but not this list...


----------



## therook (1/10/08)

Leigh said:


> I was just looking at that Rook, seems to be a mismatch already...Doppelbrewer is on there but not this list...



The main list is the link i posted, this will give me the heads up on who is attending so that we can cater for the numbers

Rook


----------



## therook (1/10/08)

WarmBeer said:


> Okay guys, you all seem a pretty cool, accepting lot
> 
> I will try to garner a leave pass from SWMBO, as well as THMBBS (They Who Must Be Baby Sat).
> 
> ...




22nd has already been locked in WarmBeer as the day.

Rook


----------



## Leigh (1/10/08)

Just updated the Wiki, and made the two lists the same (I assumed Doppelbrewer is in).

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - cumquat wheat
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18 Doppelbrewer 
19 Dom - ? - 
20 Haysie- Some sort of belgian
21 Wardhog - Great Aussie BlandAle 
22 Leigh - Pale Ale
22
23
24
25
26
27
28


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/10/08)

Fents said:


> Peels, Wardhog, Spills, Thirsty make some bloddy numbers up would ya, no excuses, you dont have to attend swap day just brew us a beer!





therook said:


> Peels, Thirsty and Spills??????????





citymorgue2 said:


> we need a few more brewers to participate.



Sorry, gents. No can do this time due to lack of time. We're packing up everything we own and moving to the country around the end of this month. MrsMostOfIt is quitting her job and I am ... ummmmm ... doing what I do at the new place.

At the moment I'm spending all my time packing and finalising stuff (final brew in this house is tomorrow - just keeping up the quaffing supplies) and will have to build an entirely new brewery at the new place with this new-fangled gas thingy...


----------



## Fents (1/10/08)

i think i just shed a tear spillsy! gutted your not making it.


----------



## Cummins (1/10/08)

I know its against the definition of 'swap day' but would it make more sense to do the physical 'swap' in melbourne and then just get loose and make a mess at rooks place? Otherwise its 20 people carting beers there and straight back again. Think of the black balloons we could save!


----------



## Barramundi (1/10/08)

wouldnt that mean there would then be 2 swaps or a swap and a swap party , and as were goin anyway whats the difference if we cart a couple of boxes of beer ...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/10/08)

Fents said:


> i think i just shed a tear spillsy! gutted your not making it.



Ya? I'm sure you vill heff a gut time on the day anyway... :blink:


----------



## johnno (1/10/08)

So is there still space for more brewers? From what I can make out there are 28 brewers needed. 

I have not brewed for a while and this may be a good start for me to get back into it. I think I may be able to crank out a brew.



cheers
johnno


----------



## haysie (1/10/08)

Jump in Johnno, more the merrier, lets get Vic Xmas fired up!
BTW, has the date been finalised? if so Can the poll thingy be removed?


----------



## johnno (1/10/08)

haysie said:


> Jump in Johnno, more the merrier, lets get Vic Xmas fired up!
> BTW, has the date been finalised? if so Can the poll thingy be removed?




Awesome.
I'm in then. Do I have to update the wiki?

cheers
johnno


----------



## therook (2/10/08)

johnno said:


> Awesome.
> I'm in then. Do I have to update the wiki?
> 
> cheers
> johnno




Yep update the Wiki johnno and haysie, the date has been locked in for the 22nd

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (2/10/08)

wow a mod in the caseswap. we might have be carful with our review's of Johnno's beer!   

welcome aboard johnno


----------



## reg (7/10/08)

So far we have 22 out of 28 spots taken.
13 attendees and 1 not coming.

Hopefully the weather at Rooks will be better than at the moment.

And the sorrow of geelongs pitiful lose will be long forgotten....


----------



## Wardhog (7/10/08)

reg said:


> And the sorrow of geelongs pitiful lose will be long forgotten....



Not as long as we remember Rook's a Geelong supporter..


----------



## Barramundi (7/10/08)

im sure we can dig out a few brown and gold things to help him remember


----------



## johnno (7/10/08)

OK brewers. I have updated the wiki.
I will not be attending but am happy to go in the swap.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Polar Beer (7/10/08)

OK. I'm tentative for the swap. Can't attend though. 
If I can get something down in the next week, I'm in. Looking like a stout at this stage. 

Realise tentative is next to useless, but thought I'd lob in anyway.  

Even if I can't make it to the parties, I like the idea of the swap. In fact, I wouldn't mind getting involved in a swap like this more regularly. Maybe quarterly? Or is it just too difficult to organise?


----------



## brettprevans (7/10/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> OK. I'm tentative for the swap. Can't attend though.
> If I can get something down in the next week, I'm in. Looking like a stout at this stage.
> 
> Realise tentative is next to useless, but thought I'd lob in anyway.
> ...


hi P&L - mate if i can get a lager done in time (and i have made it yet) surely you can get a stout done?

the swaps are a bit of organising. well they are when there's a party involved. there's also the issue of getting participants. its only twice a year atm and we're struggling to get participants. if there were more brewers wanting to do it then we could go quarterly.


----------



## reg (7/10/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> Even if I can't make it to the parties, I like the idea of the swap. In fact, I wouldn't mind getting involved in a swap like this more regularly. Maybe quarterly? Or is it just too difficult to organise?


Being new to AG brewing I am keen to try and sample others beers and work out a few recipes I like.
I would be in for a quarterly swap of beers.


----------



## Barramundi (7/10/08)

theres always small swaps that can be organized , im always up for a 6 or 12 bottle swap have organized a few in the past ... 


perhaps reg if we get this werribee/western brew 'club' off idea the ground we can have regular 'in house' swaps however the interest in that hasnt been overwhelming either, perhaps you might also be interested in this P&L


----------



## Polar Beer (7/10/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> hi P&L - mate if i can get a lager done in time (and i have made it yet) surely you can get a stout done?



This is true. I have no excuses. But will confirm next week anyway. 

Personally, I'd find it easier to get involved with a meet and swap session then the full on version. Im saying that with all respect to what sounds like a ripper W/E coming up.

Maybe if it went to quarterly (pending interest) the 'off' swap could be a lite version. Meet, swap, discuss on forum.

Although, before I start talking about increasing frequency, I should commit to the upcoming swap. <_<


----------



## Polar Beer (7/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> theres always small swaps that can be organized , im always up for a 6 or 12 bottle swap have organized a few in the past ...
> 
> 
> perhaps reg if we get this werribee/western brew 'club' off idea the ground we can have regular 'in house' swaps however the interest in that hasnt been overwhelming either, perhaps you might also be interested in this P&L



For sure.
Numbers dont bother me either. 6-10 sounds fine to me.


----------



## Barramundi (7/10/08)

PM sent P&L to keep this topic on track ...


----------



## Leigh (7/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> PM sent P&L to keep this topic on track ...



The big swaps are hard work. I do like the small swap concept between the big swaps


----------



## Barramundi (7/10/08)

will post soon on a small swap unless anyone else wants to have a crack at it ...


----------



## haysie (8/10/08)

Keeping things on track  
Can someone update the wiki?? i tried twice, a total con nuter nerd.
Attending!!!!!!!! Woo HOO

Rook, is their room for my small (4.2mtr) boat on the back of my van? I am going to head across to Frasers national park (eildon) on Sunday and fish til Monday arvo.


----------



## Barramundi (8/10/08)

yes good question haysie ,


Rook , do you have enough space to park boats as im thinking of eildon on the friday seeing as it appears the nillahcootie thing has collapsed


----------



## therook (9/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> yes good question haysie ,
> 
> 
> Rook , do you have enough space to park boats as im thinking of eildon on the friday seeing as it appears the nillahcootie thing has collapsed




Haysie and Barra, I live on 5 Acres so there is ample space to bring boats, caravans and trailers

Rook


----------



## reg (9/10/08)

haysie said:


> Keeping things on track
> Can someone update the wiki?? i tried twice, a total con nuter nerd.
> Attending!!!!!!!! Woo HOO


Haysie it has been updated to show your attendance


----------



## therook (14/10/08)

Okay, one last push to get more people involved.

Don't be shy get amongst it and have a good time.

Cut off date for this is this Friday 17th October, the reason being that people can work out there batch size and start to bottle their brews

Rook


----------



## Fents (14/10/08)

gotta brew beofre i can bottle! this weekend if it kills me i tell thee....


----------



## Barramundi (14/10/08)

my brew for this swap is on the boil right now , summer wheat beer, hope it turns out ok and i hope its liked by the swappers ...will add recipe to the thread in a moment... might even have time to knock up some labels this time round , 

BTW has it been decided that this is a plastic bottle swap or are we free to bottle in glass ??


----------



## Brewmeister70 (14/10/08)

therook said:


> Okay, one last push to get more people involved.
> 
> Don't be shy get amongst it and have a good time.
> 
> ...



I haven't done one of these before but have already bottled 26 plastic bottles of American Pilsener. There ain't no more. How many punters got over the line in the last swap?


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/08)

I brew a 22L brew for caseswaps. thats 29 longnecks. if there's less participants I just have a few extra for myself. If we were constantly having lots of participants then I'd breww slightly more to be safe. im never going to complain about having to drink some extra beer.

I cant remember how many there were in the last one. i think 22 brewers?


----------



## Leigh (16/10/08)

Nearly fell over last night when the missus said "what time will you be heading to the case swap"! Have put myself down as tentative at this time.


----------



## therook (16/10/08)

If any of you blokes want a Coms rack to take home, i have a couple of spares in my shed.
Some people use them for there AG setup
I might also have a heap of 12 volt batteries looking for a good home

Rook


----------



## Fents (17/10/08)

c'mon beerdingo i see ya lurking, post away and introduce yaself old mate


----------



## therook (20/10/08)

Mashed in a Pommie Bitter at 4:00am yesterday morning, hopefully it will be a good one

Rook


----------



## Maple (20/10/08)

So have we locked in the numbers at 24? Just want to know how many samplers I have (purely quality control  )


----------



## therook (20/10/08)

Maple said:


> So have we locked in the numbers at 24? Just want to know how many samplers I have (purely quality control  )




Maple,

Cut-off was Friday and everyone has had time to say yeigh or neigh.

So 24 it is.

Rook


----------



## Maple (20/10/08)

And just for further clarification, and for the avoidance of doubt, we are submitting 24, of which you will in turn, receive 24, one being that which you have submitted, correct?


----------



## Fents (20/10/08)

brews been brewed and yeast pitched this morning.!


----------



## Wardhog (20/10/08)

Had a taste of the Great Aussie BlandAle(tm) last night. It's turned out better than I intended it to.
Given a few more weeks in the bottle, I might be a bit sad to be giving this one away.


----------



## apd (20/10/08)

Maple said:


> And just for further clarification, and for the avoidance of doubt, we are submitting 24, of which you will in turn, receive 24, one being that which you have submitted, correct?



Therefore, you really only need to submit 23...no use giving a bottle of yours a round trip to the swap point and back to your place.

Andrew


----------



## beerDingo (20/10/08)

Hey All,
beerDingo here. Been brewing for about 4-6 months. Been doing partials. Fents stopped me from just putting the cans into the fermenter, and came over with a kilo of grain, and some hops. Was happy how it turned out, and kept on from there. Just done a couple of full grain brews.
So, I did a Coopers Green Partial, but must have mixed some bags up from a full grain, and there was around 3kg of grain, rather than the 1.5 i've been using. So, the partial is around 6+%... I also did a full grain pale ale, so I'll bottle them both tomorow, and try them just before the swap, and give you the more drinkable one. I'm just starting out, so it wont be up to the standards of the veterans, but will be good to see where I'm at on the scale. Anyway, look forward to meeting you all and drinking your beer!
regards
bD


----------



## therook (20/10/08)

apd said:


> Therefore, you really only need to submit 23...no use giving a bottle of yours a round trip to the swap point and back to your place.
> 
> Andrew



It's easier to have all 24 bottles there as that way you dont have to look through 23 groups of bottles to see which one is yours.

Rook


----------



## hairofthedog (20/10/08)

apd said:


> Therefore, you really only need to submit 23...no use giving a bottle of yours a round trip to the swap point and back to your place.
> 
> Andrew



i think 24 including 1 of your own makes the sorting job a lot easier 
hey fentsy what did you end up brewing i dont want to make the same beer as you like last time


----------



## Wardhog (20/10/08)

hairofthedog said:


> i think 24 including 1 of your own makes the sorting job a lot easier



By the time the sorting happens, a couple of beers have been sampled, making dealing with situations that require levels of thought above "Eat Drink Poop Sleep" not a feasible thing. 

At least with this mob, anyway.


----------



## reg (20/10/08)

therook said:


> If any of you blokes want a Coms rack to take home, i have a couple of spares in my shed.
> Some people use them for there AG setup
> I might also have a heap of 12 volt batteries looking for a good home
> 
> Rook


Hey Rook any chance you may be able to post a pic of the comms racks.

Reg


----------



## therook (20/10/08)

reg said:


> Hey Rook any chance you may be able to post a pic of the comms racks.
> 
> Reg



Similar to this

Link

Doors and sides come off

Rook


----------



## Fents (20/10/08)

hairofthedog said:


> i think 24 including 1 of your own makes the sorting job a lot easier
> hey fentsy what did you end up brewing i dont want to make the same beer as you like last time



german hallertau ale buddy.


----------



## Barramundi (20/10/08)

rook im interested in one of ya comm racks ... whats ya price ?

bring on the end of november....

anyone out this end of town wanna car/boat pool ?? also might be able to carry a case or two if need be


----------



## therook (20/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> rook im interested in one of ya comm racks ... whats ya price ?
> 
> bring on the end of november....
> 
> anyone out this end of town wanna car/boat pool ?? also might be able to carry a case or two if need be




Cost's nothing Barra, it's first in first served

Rook


----------



## Barramundi (20/10/08)

ok sweet put me down for one then .... cheers Rook .


----------



## Fents (20/10/08)

he says it costs nothing now barra but dont flinch when he pulls the lube out on swap day....


----------



## Barramundi (20/10/08)

lifes tough sometimes fents , especially in the bush...


----------



## reg (20/10/08)

Fents said:


> he says it costs nothing now barra but dont flinch when he pulls the lube out on swap day....


Geez you would have to be game going anywhere near Barras behind, especially after a few brews.


----------



## reg (20/10/08)

Have a read of this topic and pleas give me feedback

[post="0"]http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=26707[/post]


----------



## hairofthedog (20/10/08)

Fents said:


> german hallertau ale buddy.


just read your recipe mate & it says pacific hallertau ? so is it some sort of german style with pacific hallertau hops ? anyways im safe mines a german style wit beer with NZ hallertau


----------



## Fents (21/10/08)

hahaha yea never thought of that guess it is with pacific in it.


----------



## brettprevans (21/10/08)

rook, ill probably take one of the comms racks too. cheers,


----------



## haysie (21/10/08)

therook said:


> It's easier to have all 24 bottles there as that way you dont have to look through 23 groups of bottles to see which one is yours.
> 
> Rook





 I only have 23 plastics, maybe i was thinking the cut off was a bit late (when i brewed, 23 was adequate considering numbers). Although, I have 3 in glass as well, is it really nessacary to submit 24 and get one back?

Rook, are you posting, pm`ing address, kick off time etc?

Cheers

Haysie


----------



## reg (21/10/08)

Rook,

Mate you had a picture of the cats and they get beat in the granny.
You put a picture of a cricketer on and the aussies get flogged by india.

Whats next bloke?????? :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## haysie (21/10/08)

reg said:


> Rook,
> 
> Mate you had a picture of the cats and they get beat in the granny.
> You put a picture of a cricketer on and the aussies get flogged by india.
> ...




You got any good news Reg? :lol: 

Next you will be asking too post Euro/Dubai horses. We cant take a trick!


----------



## Barramundi (21/10/08)

haysie said:


> I only have 23 plastics, maybe i was thinking the cut off was a bit late (when i brewed, 23 was adequate considering numbers). Although, I have 3 in glass as well, is it really nessacary to submit 24 and get one back?
> 
> Rook, are you posting, pm`ing address, kick off time etc?
> 
> ...



perhaps put an empty plastic in haysie , clearly marked that will be the one you get back just for sorting purposes


----------



## Fents (28/10/08)

get back up the top thread!

bit quiet boys whats going on....calm before the storm is it?

rook can you edit the thread title to include the date of the swapsies.?


----------



## therook (28/10/08)

Fents said:


> get back up the top thread!
> 
> bit quiet boys whats going on....calm before the storm is it?
> 
> rook can you edit the thread title to include the date of the swapsies.?




I wouldn't have a clue how to do that Fentos...would Reg need to do that as he started the thread?

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (28/10/08)

im sulking cause i think i might have an infection, which means scrapping the lager style and making an ale. 4 weeks just isnt long enough for a good lager. I like to lager mine for 4 weeks before i bottle. oh well will see.


----------



## Fents (28/10/08)

spewing CM2, keep a close eye on it and brew another ale asap just in case...

ahh yep sorry rook my bad, reg would have to change the thread title but then he cant cause they changed the rules and you can only edit your posts for >30mins.

I'll PM a mod now and see if they can for us.

so whats on the menu rook? im hoping u put those Qld boys to shame with their tiny pig on a spit, tell me its so


----------



## therook (28/10/08)

Fents said:


> spewing CM2, keep a close eye on it and brew another ale asap just in case...
> 
> ahh yep sorry rook my bad, reg would have to change the thread title but then he cant cause they changed the rules and you can only edit your posts for >30mins.
> 
> ...




Maybe we can have 2 pigs on a spit....i'll take the pics


----------



## Fents (28/10/08)

wicked.

edit - PoMo to the rescue, biggups.


----------



## Barramundi (28/10/08)

rook please assist my useless memory , were we bringing stuff to eat or were we throwing in $$ to you for sorting it all or both ?


----------



## therook (29/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> rook please assist my useless memory , were we bringing stuff to eat or were we throwing in $$ to you for sorting it all or both ?



Barra, I'm supplying the meat for the spit and if you want the my missus to make some salads then you will need to reimburse her for that ( minimal cost - $5)

So we need to know what peoples thoughts are on that? 

I think someone was going to bring loafs of bread 

I assume some of you blokes will bring some kegs or bottles of beers with you  

Rook


----------



## reg (29/10/08)

I am all for kicking in the money for the salads.

Ill bring a keg, some gas and a bronco hand held tap. :chug: 

Those glasses I was going to get etched fell through :angry: 

1st case swap


----------



## Fents (29/10/08)

you dont make friends with salad (hey), you dont make friends with salad (hey)...hahahaha

yep im in for kicking in dosh for rook's missus's famous coleslaw and potato salad. can bring bread too for meat.

beer? hmmm i'm sure between me, hairofthedog and beerDingo we can bring a keg or three.


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/08)

happy to kick in $$

I was planning on scroungig up some beer to bring. I really need to get brewing again.


----------



## Kleiny (29/10/08)

Happy to follow what ever is to go ($$for salad/meat/bread)

Can bring a keg if thats the go and an old freezer i fill with ice 2 kegs, gas bottle on the outside and a pluto to dispense if required. (Usual river camp keg setup).

Looking forward to this weekend, just got to keep SWMBO happy until then


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/08)

ive got a spar pluto gun thats currently connected to a CUB type coupler that I can bring along if its useful. unfotrtunately no keg to go with it.


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/08)

I'll bring a Tap-A-Draft full of red ale. About time I got to use this damn Tap-A-Draft for what it was designed for.

I don't think we're gonna run out of beer. Have you got bulk ice making means, Rook?


----------



## therook (29/10/08)

Wardhog said:


> I'll bring a Tap-A-Draft full of red ale. About time I got to use this damn Tap-A-Draft for what it was designed for.
> 
> I don't think we're gonna run out of beer. Have you got bulk ice making means, Rook?




Yep, Its called the service station.....

Ill have a spare fridge that may get 2 kegs in it and i'll have a spare spot for another keg in the beer fridge.

Rook


----------



## Fents (29/10/08)

Wardhog said:


> I'll bring a Tap-A-Draft full of red ale. About time I got to use this damn Tap-A-Draft for what it was designed for.
> 
> I don't think we're gonna run out of beer. Have you got bulk ice making means, Rook?



dont you mean tap-a-boom! :lol:


----------



## Cummins (29/10/08)

I still haven't made any firm decisions on my contribution yet! I did a brew yesterday and will do one tomorrow (not sure what yet) and pick whichever turns out best. :beer:


----------



## therook (29/10/08)

Cummins said:


> I still haven't made any firm decisions on my contribution yet! I did a brew yesterday and will do one tomorrow (not sure what yet) and pick whichever turns out best. :beer:



Cummins, can you update the list as to whether you are attending or Not attending

Rook


----------



## Snake (29/10/08)

The Snake will sliver his way up to the bush Rook. :lol:


----------



## Fents (29/10/08)

shes a beaudy harharhar


----------



## Cummins (29/10/08)

Rook, I am young, reckless and don't like to plan things more than a week or two ahead of time. I will come unless I decide to go overseas or something.


----------



## Wardhog (29/10/08)

Fents said:


> dont you mean tap-a-boom! :lol:




It'll provide either beer or entertainment, just not both.


----------



## hairofthedog (29/10/08)

NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - citrus halfwit
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - ESB, real ale
18 Doppelbrewer
19 Dom - ? -
20 Haysie- Some sort of belgian
21 Wardhog - Great Aussie BlandAle
22 Leigh - Pale Ale

finally brewed my case swap batch im sure the result will be better than the recipe suggests didnt have enough cumquats so had to improvise :unsure:


----------



## Leigh (1/11/08)

What times arrival time?

I've been given the all clear from the boss, but will need to leave around 10:30.

I will be coming from Berwick area, so if anybody wants to be picked up going up or dropped off coming back then I'm happy to do so (as long as it's not too far off the track


----------



## Quintrex (2/11/08)

Ok finally brewed my contribution yesterday, saison it is! It may need a few weeks more in the bottle to peak after you get it but should be good.
Unfortunately I will be unable to make it to swap day, is anyone able to take my contribution?
If not, guess I'll just enjoy what I hope to be a cracker of a saison! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Q


----------



## Barramundi (2/11/08)

i can take your case Q if no one else closer is able to help , im not far away in Laverton ..will plasticize my summer wheat beer tomorrow afternoon when i get back to melbourne


----------



## Fents (3/11/08)

i can take it also Q. we are due for a beer as well.


----------



## brettprevans (3/11/08)

saison :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Q - any saison yeast/yeastcake left that I could beg/borrow/steal/trade you for?


----------



## Quintrex (3/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> saison :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Q - any saison yeast/yeastcake left that I could beg/borrow/steal/trade you for?



Hey Barra thanks for the offer, but if Fents is willing, he and I are well overdue for a beer together 

Hey fents, It'd be great to catch up, talk soon.

@CM2 There should be plenty of slurry! I'll bottle 3 or 4 bottles of slurry and send them along to the swap for anyone that wants one!
One I think will be for haysie, one for you, leaves ~ 2 more left.

Cheers Guys


----------



## therook (3/11/08)

Quintrex said:


> Hey Barra thanks for the offer, but if Fents is willing, he and I are well overdue for a beer together
> 
> Hey fents, It'd be great to catch up, talk soon.
> 
> ...




I grab one Q if that's okay.....what yeast is it by the way?

Rook


----------



## Maple (3/11/08)

Hands up if there is a 4th lot of slurry..


----------



## Quintrex (3/11/08)

therook said:


> I grab one Q if that's okay.....what yeast is it by the way?
> 
> Rook



Wyeast 3724 Belgian Saison Yeast

It often needs some elevated temperatures to attenuate properly, but its a great yeast. So much flava!


----------



## hairofthedog (3/11/08)

hi guys without looking through the full thread again was plastic bottles a requirement or a recommendation ? as im gonna bottle my swap today


----------



## brettprevans (3/11/08)

PET was meant to be the required bottle. a few have expressed their desires to have this changes but im 99% sure that Reg/Rook have stayed with the notion of it being a requirement.


----------



## Barramundi (3/11/08)

hope its a requirement as i just bought two boxes of PET bottles ...i wouldnt use them any other time , as much as i dislike them i think its the best way to ensure consistency with the swaps in terms of different bottles , yeah it sucks to have to buy them but you get back what you give out anyway ...


----------



## [email protected] (3/11/08)

I would also like know what time we should get there by so I can plan how to get there and back (I might be interested in car pooling if others are interested).

As I am relatively new to homebrewing, and don't have copious quantities of beer to bring, I thought I would get my mother in-law to cook a big stack of greek thiples (honey rolls) that I can bring along for dessert.

Cheers
Mal


----------



## Cummins (4/11/08)

Well I just booked a trip OS for monday, I have an 'alt' on the go at the moment, so hopefully I can package that up before I leave and possible send it your way Q/Fents for delivery?? Will not be able to attend on the day anymore. If it's terrible then I have no backup plan and will have to pull the pin alltogether!


----------



## Barramundi (4/11/08)

mcook said:


> I would also like know what time we should get there by so I can plan how to get there and back (I might be interested in car pooling if others are interested).
> 
> As I am relatively new to homebrewing, and don't have copious quantities of beer to bring, I thought I would get my mother in-law to cook a big stack of greek thiples (honey rolls) that I can bring along for dessert.
> 
> ...



im more that likely heading up friday sometime mcook , welcome to jump in with me if ya like will be comin back sunday , im planning on going via eildon/nillhacootie for a bit of a fish might even head up thursday arvo depending on who comes with me ..


----------



## [email protected] (4/11/08)

Barramundi said:


> im more that likely heading up friday sometime mcook , welcome to jump in with me if ya like will be comin back sunday , im planning on going via eildon/nillhacootie for a bit of a fish might even head up thursday arvo depending on who comes with me ..



Thanks for the offer, but the boss (& kids) will probably cop one night away but not two. I'm not much of a fisherman anyway.

Cheers
Mal


----------



## therook (5/11/08)

Fella's,

You can turn up any time you like on the Saturday.

I NEED TO KNOW WHAT TIME YOU BLOKES WANT TO EAT SO THAT I CAN GET THE SPIT READY....IS IT A LUNCH OR DINNER THING 

Egg and Bacon has been organised for Breaky Sunday

Rook


----------



## Leigh (5/11/08)

I'll be heading up sometime Sat arvo Mal (depending on when we can arrive), happy to make a detour and pick you up. I'll be coming back Sat night, so either I could drop you back then or somebody else could on Sunday morning.

Cheers
Leigh


----------



## Leigh (5/11/08)

Vote 1 Dinner


----------



## Wardhog (5/11/08)

Leigh said:


> Vote 1 Dinner



+1

Planning on coming up Saturday afternoon.

What's the address, Rook?


----------



## therook (5/11/08)

Wardhog said:


> +1
> 
> Planning on coming up Saturday afternoon.
> 
> What's the address, Rook?




I'll draw a map for you blokes as our road doesn't show up on any directories.....it's easy though, were right on the Hume Hwy



Rook


----------



## [email protected] (5/11/08)

Leigh said:


> I'll be heading up sometime Sat arvo Mal (depending on when we can arrive), happy to make a detour and pick you up. I'll be coming back Sat night, so either I could drop you back then or somebody else could on Sunday morning.
> 
> Cheers
> Leigh



If you are heading there and back on Saturday it would be ideal. I hope Pascoe Vale isn't too far off your route.

Cheers
Mal


----------



## reg (5/11/08)

therook said:


> I'll draw a map for you blokes as our road doesn't show up on any directories.....it's easy though, were right on the Hume Hwy
> 
> 
> 
> Rook


I can hear the banjos playing already.  

Just no squelling like a pig................. :lol:


----------



## Fents (5/11/08)

madness.


----------



## Wardhog (5/11/08)

reg said:


> I can hear the banjos playing already.
> 
> Just no squelling like a pig................. :lol:



I was waiting for him to say that we get to his property by boat.


----------



## therook (5/11/08)

reg said:


> I can hear the banjos playing already.
> 
> Just no squelling like a pig................. :lol:



I forgot to tell you Reg, as this is your Virginal case swap .............  

Rook


----------



## Fents (5/11/08)

one little piggy, two little piggy's, three little piggys, four!


----------



## Wardhog (5/11/08)

Fents 
-can play the banjo
-can take his teeth out 
-loves sittin' on the porch
-and loves meeting new people.


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/08)

CM2
- can play the harmonica
- also loves sitting on the porch
- owns a gun
- loves scareing off new people and his sister's boyfriends.

back on topic...
no idea what time im getting there rook. whatever the consensus is I'll probably match that. I'd say Maple is the same. Happy to turn up whenever on the saturday. im thinking though we might want to do the swap in daylight. less chance of stuffing it up.


----------



## Barramundi (5/11/08)

spit for dinner might be easier Rook , that way doesnt matter what time guys arrive they wont miss out , im sure there will be enough nibbles to keep everyone goin till then .... if my plan works out we might have BBq fish for lunch...


----------



## reg (5/11/08)

Barramundi said:


> .... if my plan works out we might have BBq fish for lunch...


Seeing how as you are going to the fish and chip shop on the way Ill have one flake and two potato cakes Barra.............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fents (5/11/08)

hahahahahahahaha good one reg.


----------



## Barramundi (5/11/08)

still lookin for a deckie anyone goin up early for a fish and camp by the lake ?


----------



## Kleiny (5/11/08)

28 bottles to the fishes 

Had a sample last night of my swap beer and it was so badly infected i spat it across the room  (Im not willing to take the risk that some are ok so out they go to be replaced with a fresh beer )

Guess i will be brewing again maybe the bottles will just have a warning to leave it for a while and drink at own risk

i have a weizen (7th at vicbrew) fermenting at the moment (might be the sub) or a APA (5th at vicbrew)

i should get there around lunch time 

kleiny


----------



## reg (5/11/08)

I will be going to Benalla on the Saturday morning to get a load of wood to bring home in the trailer.
I should be there approx mid afternoon Sat.


----------



## Fents (5/11/08)

I'll be there whenever i get there and leave whenever im sober...

*please note this could be friday arvo through till next friday week arvo rook! hahahahahaha


----------



## therook (5/11/08)

Fents said:


> I'll be there whenever i get there and leave whenever im sober...
> 
> *please note this could be friday arvo through till next friday week arvo rook! hahahahahaha



Your more than welcome Fents.....

We can discuss AHBFT inaugural event

Rook


----------



## Fents (5/11/08)

you know it mate


----------



## haysie (5/11/08)

vote # dinner

Q, thx for the yeast, i`ll give the bottle i promised for you to fents? to pass on.
Barra, I`ll be fishing out of jews creek Sunday morning, regardless if I stay or not at Rook`s, I have a little shack at eildon, i`ll be there til Monday.
I will also bring some belgian slurry 3255? ardenne, if anybody wants some (3). The beer I made is very good, thx too Q`s yeast recommendation. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kleiny (5/11/08)

haysie said:


> vote # dinner
> 
> Q, thx for the yeast, i`ll give the bottle i promised for you to fents? to pass on.
> Barra, I`ll be fishing out of jews creek Sunday morning, regardless if I stay or not at Rook`s, I have a little shack at eildon, i`ll be there til Monday.
> I will also bring some belgian slurry 3255? ardenne, if anybody wants some (3). The beer I made is very good, thx too Q`s yeast recommendation. Looking forward to it!



Haysie i will grab some of that yeast if its ok


----------



## Kleiny (5/11/08)

haysie said:


> vote # dinner
> 
> Q, thx for the yeast, i`ll give the bottle i promised for you to fents? to pass on.
> Barra, I`ll be fishing out of jews creek Sunday morning, regardless if I stay or not at Rook`s, I have a little shack at eildon, i`ll be there til Monday.
> I will also bring some belgian slurry 3255? ardenne, if anybody wants some (3). The beer I made is very good, thx too Q`s yeast recommendation. Looking forward to it!



Haysie i will grab some of that yeast if its ok

dont know what happened with my first response i got a bit lost in the thread


----------



## reg (5/11/08)

Haysie,
If you have a spare yeast I would like to grab it if its OK.
Cheers
Reg


----------



## haysie (5/11/08)

reg said:


> Haysie,
> If you have a spare yeast I would like to grab it if its OK.
> Cheers
> Reg





#1 kleiny #2 reg #3


----------



## Barramundi (6/11/08)

haysie said:


> vote # dinner
> 
> Q, thx for the yeast, i`ll give the bottle i promised for you to fents? to pass on.
> Barra, I`ll be fishing out of jews creek Sunday morning, regardless if I stay or not at Rook`s, I have a little shack at eildon, i`ll be there til Monday.
> I will also bring some belgian slurry 3255? ardenne, if anybody wants some (3). The beer I made is very good, thx too Q`s yeast recommendation. Looking forward to it!



i gotta work the sunday night so ill be heading back home sunday sometime , was thinkin of a fish on friday maybe even thursday arvo... probably down collier end as the campsites are better at frasers than at jews creeks, lights, hot showers and flushing shitters at only $16 a night does me just nice ...

and i might have to put my name down for #3 in the yeast grab thanks haysie


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/08)

Haysie - if you got any slurry left i'll take some thanks mate.


----------



## Fents (6/11/08)

kaaaa powwwww!


----------



## Kleiny (6/11/08)

Just adjusting my beer for the swapdue to infection in the first batch 
Have to bottle all over again :angry: 


NUMBER - BREWER - BEER TYPE
1 Reg - No idea yet
2 mark_m - summer ale??
3 moonee - Robust Porter
4 Rook - No Idea Yet
5 Barramundi - dunno yet
6 Cummins
7 Chris Taylor - Mild
8 Maple - Irish Red (strong possibility) - Attending
9 Hair of the dog - citrus halfwit
10 Superhero - Belgian Wit
11 Fents - NFI
12 mortz - Australian Pale Ale
13 Citymorgue2 - mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14 mcook - TBD
15 Quintrex - Saison, or Some kind of wheat beer
16 Brewmeister70 - Pre-prohibition American pilsner
17 Kleiny - (ESB infected and tipped out) Weizen (same recipe as Vicbrew08 7th)
18 Doppelbrewer
19 Dom - ? -
20 Haysie- Some sort of belgian
21 Wardhog - Great Aussie BlandAle
22 Leigh - Pale Ale


----------



## nick_lavender (6/11/08)

Hey,

unfortunately I will be unable to attend the swap day,  !

But I'd still love to participate in the swap! :icon_cheers: 

Any chance I can drop my case of at your place Q, and maybe Fents could take mine up too?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Fents (6/11/08)

no prob's with me big M!


----------



## therook (6/11/08)

Okay there are still 4 brewers who have NOT updated the sheet, it's not that hard to do so.

Reg
mark_m
Quintrex
Dopplebrewer

Are you blokes attending or not as i need to organise the meat soonish

This is the only link to update

Link

Rook


----------



## reg (6/11/08)

Sorry Rook
I have updated and will be attending.
I am bringing APDs case with me as well, not too sure if all of his case will get back to him if I find a beer I like though.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (6/11/08)

haysie said:


> #1 kleiny #2 reg #3



Damn, thats what happens when you turn your back on the forum for one night. 

Can anyone lend me their yeast so that I can propagate some slants from it?

Promise I will be gentle (and sanitary).


----------



## therook (7/11/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> Damn, thats what happens when you turn your back on the forum for one night.
> 
> Can anyone lend me their yeast so that I can propagate some slants from it?
> 
> Promise I will be gentle (and sanitary).




PM sent


----------



## brettprevans (7/11/08)

on a serious brewing note (shocking I know), can I suggest the topic of 'Making Slants' be an actual discussion at the meeting. I for one would be most interested. Or if anyone else has an area they would like covered whilst so many brewers are there feel free to suggest something.


----------



## reg (7/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> on a serious brewing note (shocking I know), can I suggest the topic of 'Making Slants' be an actual discussion at the meeting. I for one would be most interested. Or if anyone else has an area they would like covered whilst so many brewers are there feel free to suggest something.


Fantastic idea!!!!
I second that motion


----------



## Quintrex (7/11/08)

sorry updated the wiki. 

Chris I have a fresh-ish propogator pack of the ardennes if you want to use first gen yeast for your slants. You could probably raid a few VSS strains off of me as well if you want. 
Cheers
Q


----------



## therook (7/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> on a serious brewing note (shocking I know), can I suggest the topic of 'Making Slants' be an actual discussion at the meeting. I for one would be most interested. Or if anyone else has an area they would like covered whilst so many brewers are there feel free to suggest something.




You must have read my mind CM2, i have asked Chris to show us how to do slants on the day and he has said he will. He will be making some slants of an unopened packet of Wy 3522 ( Ardennes )

Mark


----------



## brettprevans (7/11/08)

MARVELLOUS STUFF THAT! Good going Rooky

Thanks Chris.


----------



## brettprevans (7/11/08)

I also meant to tell you guys that my mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier lager was infected. its drinkable but only just. So im doing another beer..... Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier ALE. Yup not enough time for another lager so im altering the recipe slightly to make it an ale. cut back on the malt and increase hops to compensate for lost sharpness/cleanness of a lager. shoud be good.

I should also probably get started on my belgian xmas ale for the july caseswap.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/11/08)

Well as a starting point to the yeast propagation topic, here is a link to a slide pack a presented at one of the Melbourne Brewers meetings, with a few updates.

Note most of it has been pilfered from reputable sources from people who actually know what I they are talking about.

If you have any improvements or corrections please post them on the thread.




Cheers

Chris


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> CM2
> - can play the harmonica
> - also loves sitting on the porch
> - owns a gun
> ...



+1 for swap in day light (and before everyone gets legless) 

CM2 did you want to carpool with me and superhero? 

We also have room for one more that lives north to north eastern suburbish (somewhere between Preston and Mooroolbark)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (7/11/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> Well as a starting point to the yeast propagation topic, here is a link to a slide pack a presented at one of the Melbourne Brewers meetings, with a few updates.
> 
> Note most of it has been pilfered from reputable sources from people who actually know what I they are talking about.
> 
> ...



.. and now that I have worked out you really can attach files to posts

(note to self, post first drink beer second, not the other way around)

presentation is attached to this post 

View attachment beer_yeast_propagation_4.ppt


----------



## mark_m (7/11/08)

therook said:


> Okay there are still 4 brewers who have NOT updated the sheet, it's not that hard to do so.
> 
> Reg
> mark_m
> ...



Sorry about the lack of communication Rook, have now updated the sheet - not attending at this stage.
I've only been home 1 week out of the last 8 so have some other things I need to attend to.
Will bottle my contribution when I get home early next week (currently sitting in Copenhagen airport having a Tuborg, waiting for a connection).
Will let you know if plans change.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## johnno (8/11/08)

Just bottled mine today.

Since I will not be attending Rooks place to wreak havoc, is there someone willing to take my beers up?

I can drop off or pick up can be arranged.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Cummins (8/11/08)

So it's the full 24 as per wiki and not as the posted lists in this thread?


----------



## apd (9/11/08)

Cummins said:


> So it's the full 24 as per wiki and not as the posted lists in this thread?



Yes, the wiki is the definitive list.

Andrew


----------



## reg (9/11/08)

johnno said:


> Just bottled mine today.
> 
> Since I will not be attending Rooks place to wreak havoc, is there someone willing to take my beers up?
> 
> ...


Johnno,
What suburb are you in?
I may be able to help.
Reg


----------



## johnno (9/11/08)

reg said:


> Johnno,
> What suburb are you in?
> I may be able to help.
> Reg




Reg,
in Werribee area.


cheers
johnno


----------



## reg (9/11/08)

johnno said:


> Reg,
> in Werribee area.
> 
> 
> ...


I too am in werribee.
I can take your case but cant guarantee all 24 beers will make it back :icon_cheers: 

PM me and we can organise pick up etc.


----------



## Fents (9/11/08)

all bottled, glad i only have to do it twice a year. not long to go now looking forward to some qaulity drinking time.


----------



## brettprevans (10/11/08)

my replacement contribution is going great guns. the airlock is blowing away and i got it cool fermenting at about 16C (trying to replicate some of the lager characteristics in my ale). shouldnt be a bad replacement. although it will probabyl need another week in the bottle after the swap befoire drinking. 

bring on thew swap.


----------



## Fents (11/11/08)

back up the top with you thread!


----------



## therook (11/11/08)

I will PM everyone shortly with a google map and my phone number, feel free to ring me if you have problems working out the map.

Can you do a bulk PM?

Rook


----------



## Fents (11/11/08)

yep u can, just keep adding recipent names in the big box.


----------



## doppelbrewer (11/11/08)

Sorry chaps, haven't had time to brew the case swap beer this time around :unsure: , so count me out. Next time maybe.


----------



## brettprevans (11/11/08)

a shame dopple - hmmmm cmaybe you could have said something earlier so another person could participate. 

ok anyone else want to take up a late vacancy spot?

Rook - thanks for the map - ive picked out my patch of dirt to pass out on . you werent kidding about living just off the hume hwy were you!


----------



## Barramundi (13/11/08)

well my brew is all bottled up and ready to make its way up the hume , tasted ok into the bottle too ,,,
see you all next weekend


----------



## reg (14/11/08)

Went to bottle today and found it was not quite finished.
Must be something about aeration.

Anyway have racked to Secondary and will bottle on Sunday.

Therefore mine wont be ready to drink till a couple of weeks after the swap.

Hope its alright its only my second AG batch.. :icon_drool2: 

I got your message OK too thanks ROOK.

If I get too legless or enjoy myself too much let me say thanks in advance for putting the case swap on and the tucker.
Look forward to meeting a few blokes and having a beer or three.

Cheers


----------



## therook (14/11/08)

Who is actually staying the night so i can organise breaky

Rook


----------



## reg (14/11/08)

I dont have a swag or anything so if you have any place I can crash otherwise I will sleep in the car.

So I will be staying.

But not anywhere near Barra and his musical tunes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kleiny (14/11/08)

I will be staying if its ok

I just need someplace to park the ute its complete with a swag in the tray


----------



## therook (14/11/08)

Plenty of parking spots Kleiny, 5 acres worth.

There will be a spare double bed, single bed and a Divan.

I also have a spare swag

Rook


----------



## Wardhog (14/11/08)

therook said:


> Plenty of parking spots Kleiny, 5 acres worth.
> 
> There will be a spare double bed, single bed and a Divan.
> 
> ...



Shotgun on the single bed. 

How many bottles are we down to? 23?


----------



## reg (14/11/08)

I will take anything that will support a drunk, overweight middle aged person.


----------



## Fents (14/11/08)

baggsie sleeping in my own vomit....oh hold up...

chair by the fire is fine with me.....if i sleep


----------



## hairofthedog (14/11/08)

Fents said:


> baggsie sleeping in my own vomit....oh hold up...
> 
> chair by the fire is fine with me.....if i sleep



i resemble that remark :lol:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/11/08)

Superhero and I are staying over Rook. ... only 7 more sleeps to the big event.

Better start taking that Vitamin B in preparation.


----------



## Barramundi (14/11/08)

im stayin rook , have swag , will sleep, whats the curfew ?


----------



## johnno (15/11/08)

reg said:


> I too am in werribee.
> I can take your case but cant guarantee all 24 beers will make it back :icon_cheers:
> 
> PM me and we can organise pick up etc.




Reg,
Pm'd you but have not heard anything back.
Can you still do this?


cheers
johnno


----------



## Barramundi (15/11/08)

If Reg cant johnno , ill play beer courier for ya ... let me know...


----------



## Quintrex (16/11/08)

Ok finally convinced that the saison yeast has spluttered to a stop, so I bottled today. It'll probably hit drinkablility around christmas.

Turns out I collected 8 stubbies 1/4 full of slurry each, as I feel that if you want to use slurry more that a coupla weeks after collecting it, it should be made into a starter. Plus I don't want people pitching it and blaming me if it doesn't work as advertised, so by making you use a starter it means you can make sure it is active/not infected plus it means there is an extra 4 stubbies of slurry for grabs  

Cheers
Q

PS Fents, Is it ok if I drop over the 3 cases I have tomorrow, as I just realised this week is looking pretty crazy busy. you still have my mobile nr?


----------



## Fents (17/11/08)

Quintrex said:


> Ok finally convinced that the saison yeast has spluttered to a stop, so I bottled today. It'll probably hit drinkablility around christmas.
> 
> Turns out I collected 8 stubbies 1/4 full of slurry each, as I feel that if you want to use slurry more that a coupla weeks after collecting it, it should be made into a starter. Plus I don't want people pitching it and blaming me if it doesn't work as advertised, so by making you use a starter it means you can make sure it is active/not infected plus it means there is an extra 4 stubbies of slurry for grabs
> 
> ...



i'll bell ya this arvo mate.


----------



## therook (17/11/08)

Not long to go fella's

Spent the weekend tidying the place up.

Cut the grass around the shed as there have been a few Brown Snakes around lately
Fire wood ready
Picking the Spit up Thursday night
Organised the missus to make the salads and then to leave at a respectable hour and not to come back until Sunday or never, her choice  

Need to order the Beef for the spit, i hope everyone eats Beef.

Bring on Saturday

Rook


----------



## Fents (17/11/08)

pig.


----------



## therook (17/11/08)

Fents said:


> pig.



You want Pork Fents?


----------



## Fents (17/11/08)

therook said:


> You want Pork Fents?



yes pls! with enough crackling to feed the whole of victoria kind sir.


----------



## Barramundi (17/11/08)

mmmmm crackling .....


----------



## therook (17/11/08)

Barramundi said:


> mmmmm crackling .....



So does everyone eat Pork?


----------



## reg (17/11/08)

If any body from the west of Melbourne or close to the ring road and the hume wants a lift up on saturday let me know.

I will be heading up around lunch/early afternoon and returning when sober enough to drive on Sunday.


----------



## reg (17/11/08)

On Saturday I will be bringing up a keg, gas bottle, regulator and bronco tap.

I always have problems when I gas up a keg so normally just gas up over a couple of weeks.
I am running low at the moment so would be interested to see someone gas my keg up to see how it is done properly.
All I have done is fill the keg with beer and filled the dead space with gas.

Any takers to show me their quick gassing methods?

Cheers
Reg


----------



## therook (17/11/08)

reg said:


> On Saturday I will be bringing up a keg, gas bottle, regulator and bronco tap.
> 
> I always have problems when I gas up a keg so normally just gas up over a couple of weeks.
> I am running low at the moment so would be interested to see someone gas my keg up to see how it is done properly.
> ...



reg, i have a spare tap in the beer fridge at the moment so don't worry about bringing anything except for the keg of beer.

Rook


----------



## reg (17/11/08)

therook said:


> reg, i have a spare tap in the beer fridge at the moment so don't worry about bringing anything except for the keg of beer.
> 
> Rook


OK 
I have to warn everybody though it is my first AG batch.
Fermented at the same time as my 2nd.

Havent tried it yet so hopefully OK
be good to get some feedback


----------



## hairofthedog (17/11/08)

sorry rooky i wont be able to attend on satdy as my wife finally popped my son out today & a overnight drinking fest 5 days after a birth could have serious repercusions  il still be in the case swap but hopefully fents can take my swap beers with him ( fentsy can you take my swap beers with you ?) sorry about late notice rook but il catch you for a beer in a couple of weeks anyway & il put my hand up to host the next swap to try make up for it cheers fellers & happy drinking :chug:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (17/11/08)

hairofthedog said:


> sorry rooky i wont be able to attend on satdy as my wife finally popped my son out today & a overnight drinking fest 5 days after a birth could have serious repercusions  il still be in the case swap but hopefully fents can take my swap beers with him ( fentsy can you take my swap beers with you ?) sorry about late notice rook but il catch you for a beer in a couple of weeks anyway & il put my hand up to host the next swap to try make up for it cheers fellers & happy drinking :chug:



Congratulations hairofthedog ... you better drink one for each us attending the swap in way of celebration  (the baby usually sleeps most of the time for the first week or so anyway)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (17/11/08)

Well I tried my contribution to the case swap again last night, and I have to admit that it is not nearly as good as it was a month ago (when it took out second place at the nationals).

Seems this Ringwood ale yeast has kept going in the bottle and has developed a distinct "perfume" flavour that does not really add to the overall experience.
It is not infected or have any other of the normal issues, its just odd.

Well I guess it will be learning experience for what not to try for a case swap.

Next time I will stick to a yeast that I actually have some experience with. 

And I suggest that it gets drunk reasonably quickly, before it has a chance to change further.


----------



## Barramundi (18/11/08)

hairofthedog said:


> sorry rooky i wont be able to attend on satdy as my wife finally popped my son out today & a overnight drinking fest 5 days after a birth could have serious repercusions  il still be in the case swap but hopefully fents can take my swap beers with him ( fentsy can you take my swap beers with you ?) sorry about late notice rook but il catch you for a beer in a couple of weeks anyway & il put my hand up to host the next swap to try make up for it cheers fellers & happy drinking :chug:




think some concrete in the morning coffee is whats required here... HTFU !!


nah seriously troy congrats , youll be missed at the swap no doubt , but the time to spend with your new son is whats important now, just plan things a little better in future so any further births dont clash with xmas in july or xmas swaps.....


congrats , im sure we can manage to have a drink for ya mate , cya next time !


----------



## Fents (18/11/08)

congrats troy, hope all's well, thanks for the txt, i'll bell ya and come grab ya case to take up.

quintrex dropped of cases last night so we are all loaded ready to go.

outlook's not looking great : 

Forecast for Friday
Cloudy. Isolated showers. Winds southwesterly averaging 20 to 35 km/h.
CityFew showers.Min14Max20

Forecast for Saturday
Partly cloudy. Isolated showers. Winds west to southwesterly averaging up to 35 km/h tending southerly up to 25 km/h during the evening.
CityShower or two.Min11Max18

Forecast for Sunday
Morning cloud. Isolated showers during the morning. Winds mainly northeast to southeasterly averaging 10 to 20 km/h.
CityEarly shower or two.Min13Max24

see how we go eh.


----------



## therook (18/11/08)

hairofthedog said:


> sorry rooky i wont be able to attend on satdy as my wife finally popped my son out today & a overnight drinking fest 5 days after a birth could have serious repercusions  il still be in the case swap but hopefully fents can take my swap beers with him ( fentsy can you take my swap beers with you ?) sorry about late notice rook but il catch you for a beer in a couple of weeks anyway & il put my hand up to host the next swap to try make up for it cheers fellers & happy drinking :chug:



Great stuff mate, congrats to you and your wife.......

looking forward to meeting young Ablett jnr  

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (18/11/08)

congrats Hairofthedog. so theres a puppy running around! good stuff.

Rook - I think Maple and I will still be riding up so I doubt I'll have room on the back of the bike for a mattress, so if I can bags some floor, a bed, whatever (so long as its inside given that it mnight rain) that would be ace. I assume Maple will be the same. 

cooked dead animal sounds good to me. I dont care what type it is.


----------



## Maple (18/11/08)

yeah, about that rain thing, if there's any chance of showers the patrol gets the guernsey. yep - fair-weather rider....
CM2 - i'll give you a bell later in the week when the forecast is a little more certain. you're welcome to catch a lift if I'm not riding.

Rook, how are we set for beer for the event?


----------



## therook (18/11/08)

Maple said:


> yeah, about that rain thing, if there's any chance of showers the patrol gets the guernsey. yep - fair-weather rider....
> CM2 - i'll give you a bell later in the week when the forecast is a little more certain. you're welcome to catch a lift if I'm not riding.
> 
> Rook, how are we set for beer for the event?



I should have an APA on tap by tonight.
Reg is bringing a keg
I think Fents is bringing a keg

Is anyone else bringing anything?

Rook


----------



## Fents (18/11/08)

beerdingo's bringing a keg i think.

wouldnt stress too much everyone usually (read:should) brings loads of beers on the day.


----------



## apd (18/11/08)

Wardhog said:


> How many bottles are we down to? 23?



Yep, I think that's right. #18 is still marked as free in the wiki article so I'm assuming we only need to supply 23.

Andrew


----------



## Wardhog (18/11/08)

therook said:


> I should have an APA on tap by tonight.
> Reg is bringing a keg
> I think Fents is bringing a keg
> 
> Is anyone else bringing anything?



I'll bring a Tap-A-Draft of Irish Nearly Red. If no one likes the beer I suppose we can blow it up or something.

In other news, Rook, I'm not going to be able to guarantee the time I get there, but GODDAMMIT I'M COMING ALONG. It might be an idea to organise someone else to pick up the bread on the way like I was going to.

Can someone put up their hand to call into a Baker's Delight on the way and pick up some bread?


----------



## Fents (18/11/08)

i'll do it if no one else will but we are leaving friday morning ([email protected]) so it may not be the freshest of fresh.


----------



## Maple (18/11/08)

I can also tentatively put my hand up. Happy to do it, but will need to be driving up, and I think that's pretty much confirmed given the forecast. If someone else wants to jump in, go for it. I was thinking i'll be bringing a keg as well, so 24 PETs, a keg and bread, might pose a few problems on the bike.


----------



## Fents (18/11/08)

maples the bread winner!!! show us how its done map's.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (18/11/08)

I will bring a keg of Hefeweizen (only 1 week out of the fermenter ).


----------



## Barramundi (18/11/08)

ive got a couple of 9ltrs and heaps of bottles comin... wont be a shortage of drinking matter i wouldnt imagine ...


----------



## therook (19/11/08)

Brewmeister70 is now able to attend  

Maple, if you can get the bread that would be great, please take into account the bread we will need for eggs, bacon and sausages that I will be providing for Sunday' breaky


Rook


----------



## Fents (19/11/08)

back up thur!!!!


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/08)

Maple. Since we arnt riding up I'll grab a lift if I can. 

Chris - guess we wont be needing your generous offer of taking our contributions up. Big thanks anyways.

The only odd and ends in stock but am happy to bring along for tasting: scotish heavy, brown mongrel lager, christmoose ale, and I think maybe a few pale ales.


----------



## Maple (19/11/08)

CM2, no worries, I'll pick you up, we can sort time out on Friday. going to hit up the Baker's D up that way anyhow.


----------



## reg (19/11/08)

Hey Rook

Do you need to warn us about anything?

Like what to do when we hear the banjo playing starting off in the distance.

If anybody has false teeth do they need to leave them at home.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wardhog (19/11/08)

reg said:


> Do you need to warn us about anything?



If you see Barra's face screw up and go red, take a deep breath, hold it, and run upwind as fast as you can.

I hear being downwind of him was a risky proposition at the end of the last swap.


----------



## therook (19/11/08)

reg said:


> Hey Rook
> 
> Do you need to warn us about anything?
> 
> ...



Just join in the singin and dancin son

Rook


----------



## Barramundi (19/11/08)

yeeeee haw !!!


----------



## Barramundi (19/11/08)

Wardhog said:


> If you see Barra's face screw up and go red, take a deep breath, hold it, and run upwind as fast as you can.
> 
> I hear being downwind of him was a risky proposition at the end of the last swap.




one fart has led to all this commotion ... i think ill eat beans from now till the swap and live up to this false reputation youve all given me...


----------



## mark_m (19/11/08)

Unfortunately won't be attending :angry: 
NS summer ale bottled & good to go however.
Fents, would I be able to drop up to you tomorrow to transport up? PM sent.
Have a great weekend guys, looking forward to catching up at the next swap.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Fents (20/11/08)

sorted mark.

getting fired up, barra's already left to setup camp for us, im playing indoor cricket with troy tonight and bailing tommorow morning. 5 case swaps in tow and a keg of beer. this is gonna be the one i reckon.


----------



## Fents (21/11/08)

one last epic bump.

6am and im off into the sunriiiiiiiise!


----------



## brettprevans (21/11/08)

the beer gods arent being nice to me. the kids arent well and im waiting to see happens when the Missus takes the kids to the Dr. Geez I'd be spewing (or not spewing - bad pun) if I missed another swap.


----------



## reg (21/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> the beer gods arent being nice to me. the kids arent well and im waiting to see happens when the Missus takes the kids to the Dr. Geez I'd be spewing (or not spewing - bad pun) if I missed another swap.


Mate I hope they are alright and you can make it.

Any way got johnnos and apds case swaps at my place ready to go.
I hope you have plenty of firewood and the rain stays away Rook.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## therook (21/11/08)

What time is everyone turning up.

The amount of beer Barra dropped off looks like he is staying a week 

Rook


----------



## Katherine (21/11/08)

Have fun guys... hope the weather is good for you all!


----------



## therook (21/11/08)

Katie said:


> Have fun guys... hope the weather is good for you all!




C'mon on over Katie, theres a spare double bed for you and llyody

Weather is suppose to be 15c after being bloody 30c last Saturday at home

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/11/08)

therook said:


> C'mon on over Katie, theres a spare double bed for you and llyody
> 
> Weather is suppose to be 15c after being bloody 30c last Saturday at home
> 
> Rook



What do you expect Rook, it is Victoria after all  

C&B
TDA

PS, I hope you got all the guys a jar of pasta sauce :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> PS, I hope you got all the guys a jar of pasta sauce :lol:



:lol: :lol: Ouch!

Warren -


----------



## Leigh (21/11/08)

In answer to your question Rook, somewhere around 4 or 5 Saturday.

CM2, I'll be heading back around 9-10pm if that helps your cause.


----------



## brettprevans (21/11/08)

pasta sauce? must be a joke from last caseswap... 

Leigh - such a top bunch of blokes on here. im sure my missus would appreciate me being home through the night top help with the littlies, so that might be a good comprimise.

Maple - what time are you planning on heading up? My beer is being bottled tonight and I will be right to go anytime tomorrow (pending ok from the missus)


----------



## therook (21/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> pasta sauce? must be a joke from last caseswap...
> 
> Leigh - such a top bunch of blokes on here. im sure my missus would appreciate me being home through the night top help with the littlies, so that might be a good comprimise.
> 
> Maple - what time are you planning on heading up? My beer is being bottled tonight and I will be right to go anytime tomorrow (pending ok from the missus)




Pasta sauce

Pasta Sauce

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (21/11/08)

ahhhh I see. surely we as homebrewers would use pots of beer instead. a nice hoppy tingle.... :huh: h34r:


----------



## Katherine (21/11/08)

> C'mon on over Katie, theres a spare double bed for you and llyody
> 
> Weather is suppose to be 15c after being bloody 30c last Saturday at home
> 
> Rook



ummm that would be fun... maybe next year... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kleiny (21/11/08)

I should be their around 1300hrs

once the mother inlaw shows up to look after the kids

I have decided to pack my brewery and brew while at rooks, it looked like a good time and place + conversation piece. 
Im going to brew everybodies favourite at the moment DrSmurtos Golden Ale

bring on tomorrow :super: 

kleiny


----------



## reg (21/11/08)

I should be up there around 2 oclock.
watch the first session of the test then head up.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/11/08)

Should be there between 3-4pm Rook with SuperHero and Brewmiester70

Looking forward to it


----------



## brettprevans (21/11/08)

Im ok to come to the swap, I just dont know if I'll be staying the night.

So Leigh I might take you up on yur offer about coming back tomorrow night. Will play it by ear. I'll be coming up with Maple. Maps what time we heading up??


----------



## beerDingo (21/11/08)

Was gonna cruise up early evening, but Fents says I gotta get the swaps there earlier. What time do you want them by?

If anyone needs a last minute swap delivery or lift, I'm in Thornbury, leaving somewhere between 1-4pm.


----------



## Maple (22/11/08)

Guys, apologies fot the lack of response in the last day or two, will explain later. aiming to head up about 2pm or so. CM2, I'll give you a bell ~ mid day to shore up logistics. 

Off to pick up the bread/rolls shortly, so we are covered in that respect.


----------



## Quintrex (22/11/08)

Maple said:


> Guys, apologies fot the lack of response in the last day or two, will explain later. aiming to head up about 2pm or so. CM2, I'll give you a bell ~ mid day to shore up logistics.
> 
> Off to pick up the bread/rolls shortly, so we are covered in that respect.



Mhhh Fents told me that one of my PET bottles ungracefully disgorged its contents in a rapid fashion  I hope it was just a dodgy PET bottle that had been re-used one swap too many, I hope the beer turns out alright, due to how long the yeast took to finish, it left me less time than I would have liked to condition it.

Hope the swap day is great.

Cheers
Q

PS. Biggups to fents(and friends?) for taking so many cases up.


----------



## Maple (22/11/08)

> Mhhh Fents told me that one of my PET bottles ungracefully disgorged its contents in a rapid fashion ohmy.gif



That could be read as Fents wanted a sample early, and found it was brilliant, so he drained it


----------



## brettprevans (22/11/08)

sounds like Fents. 

im just hanginh round minding the kids until we head off. getting impatient with the thought o all that beer up there!

Maple - good call on not riding up. we'd get drowned out there.


----------



## reg (22/11/08)

Just started bucketing down with hail in Werribee


----------



## Wardhog (22/11/08)

Hope you've got a big shed, Rook.

Heading off real soon now.


----------



## Wardhog (23/11/08)

Back home safely.

Cheers Rook for putting on a great spread (you can do better with the weather next time, though), and cheers Kleiny for your impressive beer/toast making abilities, and Chris for cooking the much-needed morning-after eggs.

Cheers to everyone else for making it a great time, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Now, whose beer can I put in the fridge? Which ones do I have to let sit for a bit?


21 - ready to drink now.


----------



## Fents (23/11/08)

what an epic weekend. im offically broken, photos and stories later cricket and couch is my only option.


----------



## reg (23/11/08)

Cheers to Rook for a great night, food and breakfast.
I cant complain about the sleeping accomodation either.

Hey fents did I tell you good that double bed was???  

Does anyone know how many coles there are in Greensborough???

:beer:


----------



## Wardhog (23/11/08)

reg said:


> Does anyone know how many coles there are in Greensborough???



Fents bloody doesn't.

Edit : Turns out that (very recently) a BiLo has turned into a Coles. Glad I didn't take that bet.


----------



## Leigh (23/11/08)

Have to agree, great location for a swap! Thanks to Rook for supplying the location, much appreciated. 

The spit's going to be hard to beat next time, cooked beautifully!

And Fents, next time you can have some salad


----------



## Maple (23/11/08)

Yep, big round of applause for the host. Top effort, great result, certainly a good time had by all.

#8 is good to go now (or a few weeks ago, actually)


----------



## reg (23/11/08)

#1 will be ready to drink after about the 5th December


----------



## Kleiny (23/11/08)

Home a couple of hours ago unpacked the brewery pitched the wort onto a yeast cake, ate some HOT DIRRITOS and told my wife NO YOUR HEAD  

Thanks rook for the shed, the view, the food, the accomodation but most of all the company

A WEEKEND TOTALY ENJOYED :icon_drunk: :lol:


----------



## Barramundi (23/11/08)

made it home safely a few hours ago , thanks again to rook for providing the venue for yet another fantastic victorian brew swap , thanks also to be passed on the the mrs rook for the salads and for her wise judgement of clearing herself and little rook out of town for the event ... thanks to my deckhand fenton for a highly entertaining and eventful friday and saturday , theres a few things that wont be happenin again but i think we had the adventure box well and truly ticked off mate ...
was great to catch up with everyone again and to put some more new faces to names .. anyone who didn have a good time wasnt trying in my opinion ..

ohh and thanks to chris taylor for his scientific demonstration on yeast slanting , something that a few of us may look at doing a little later on in our brewing adventures .

my beer #5 hasnt been in the bottle long so give it about 2 more weeks to condition out before drinking ...


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/11/08)

Great to meet some familiar faces and a bunch of brewers I had not met before.

Enjoyed the many and varied beer related discussions that usually bore my friends and colleagues to death.

Good to see Melbourne brewers maintained our proud tradition of having at least one chucker amongst us, and of course wouldn't be the same without Fents getting up to some kind of mischief.

Big thanks to Rook for hosting the do, really top notch. Great location, great beer and great company .. what more could you ask for.

#7 was ready to go about 2 months ago and is degrading fast

tried another bottle of it tonight and was not as bad as the one I tried a couple of days back, but nothing like the brown ale I brought along on the night


----------



## Barramundi (23/11/08)

ahhh yes the chucker / farter of extreme proportion (nasty smelling/tasting dirty rotten swampy sewer arse)/ carpet ironer...etc etc etc ... 

could have been worse at least he kept it off rooks floors .....


----------



## reg (23/11/08)

Good to see you are hard at work Barra


----------



## hairofthedog (23/11/08)

sounds like i missed a ripper fellers cant wait for someone to post a few happy snaps


----------



## Barramundi (23/11/08)

reg said:


> Good to see you are hard at work Barra




i try reggie , i try ...


yes you did miss a good show troy boy , fentsy has some pics to post which im sure he will do when he gets the energy , 

look forward to catchin ya at the next one !


----------



## [email protected] (24/11/08)

Thanks to Rook for the food & hospitality, Leigh for the lift there and back, & everyone for the beer they brought along, top stuff.

#14 is good to go now.

Cheers
Mal


----------



## therook (24/11/08)

Well chaps, what a fantastic weekend even if the weather was shit and the cricket was boring due to a sub standard Kiwi cricket team.

There was a lot of fantastic beers to be drunk and i have heaps of free beers left behind thats going to be consumed lovingly  

Big thanks to Chris for the yeast demo and cooking the eggs, Kleiny for cooking the toast, Reg for the free glasses and for starting the case swap and then dumping it on to me  , your not a bad bloke for a Collingwood prick. But a big thanks to everyone who attended for making it a great turn, it just goes to show that you don't need to have heaps of blokes to have a great time just a dozen or so is plenty.

Thanks Barra for not farting as anything that would have come out of that arse would have killed all the wildlife for miles, also a thanks to Fents who after having that haircut looks like he should be on the next episode of prison break for that lovely bottle of LaTrappe.



I'm still trying to work out how Brewmeister70 woke up with a bucket and the iron next to him.

Bring on Xmas in July

My beer will not be ready for a couple of weeks and needs to be kept somewhere warm to carb up

Rook


----------



## beerDingo (24/11/08)

Thanks again rook for having us all! My beer was bottled a month ago, so is good to go (or at least ready ;-). Oh yeah, 19 = 25.
I got a couple of crappy quality pics on my phone of the swap, and the pig, mmmmmmmm. Thanks for the pig, salads, and breakfast in the morning!!! Oh yeah, wasn't really functioning very well in the morning, I forgot my yeast slant. But pretty happy I didn't forget everything! Good to meet you all, and trying the different beers!


----------



## Fents (24/11/08)

whoa feel a bit better today!

first up thanks to rook, mrs rook and junior rook for letting a bunch of random brewers crash their house for a night. the pig/salads were sensational and rook i hope you checked your hop freezer in the garage for a suprise. biggups everyone who made it and the random conversations all night.

hope everyone got their swaps cause i pulled up about 8 bottles short i think, cant remember how many swaps i took up for quintrex and crew - pretty sure those spare ones on rooks floor were part of my load, it was kaos with 6 or 7 swaps to try and work out. i'll know more when everyone comes to get their case so i'll keep evryone posted.

Ned Barra or Narra as it turned out sunday morning - you are one crazy individual. who's going to belive me if i told them you put your 4wd and boat off the side of a cliff at 10.00am on the way to the swap without a photo for evidence? if a kangaroo slept on your swag but no one saw did it really happen?  had a mad time mate cheers, adventure was our first, second and last names.

Other highlights were kleiny knockin out a brew on his mobile brewery,, the pig, the crackle, slant action in more ways than one, brewmeisters effort, reg and his bed thieving non case swapping, and not drinking one shit beer all day - and i mean that.

biggups guys had a mad time, photos to come.


----------



## mark_m (24/11/08)

Sounds like a fine time was had by all, sorry to have missed it.
#2 could do with another week or 2 in the bottle to carb up, otherwise good to go - actually sat c/c a bit longer than anticipated due to other commitments, so don't leave it too long once the bottle feels firm.
Fents, I'll be in touch to get around & pick up my case.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/08)

big cheers to Rooky for the hospitality.

a real shame i had to leave saturday night and head back for family duties.

Thanks to Maple and LEigh for the lift each way.

Good see meet a few new faces and catch up with the familiar ones.

Kleiny - post pics of your system up. Best simple system ive seen. and portable! bloody great work.

Another succe4ssful caseswap.


----------



## therook (24/11/08)

Fents,

Yep mate, there was heaps of beers left behind, let us know what you missed out on and i'll bring them down when we go on the 
Aussie Home Brewers Fishing Tours ( AHBFT ) day.

Also did you or Barra leave behind a towel?

Is there any pics of the Chech and Chong boys in the car ( Up in Smoke ) :lol: 

I have a couple of 3522 slants that were left behind and also some yeast slurries, let me know who they belong to and i'll get them to you 

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/08)

therook said:


> I have a couple of 3522 slants that were left behind and also some yeast slurries, let me know who they belong to and i'll get them to you
> Rook



Bugger forgot about them! I'll have to scheck whether I put my slurries into my caseswap box or not.


----------



## reg (24/11/08)

Fents,
There was a box of about 8 bottles that was besides neds.
Perhaps that was yours..

Kleiny thanks for taking your brewery along and doing a brew on the day.
Absolutely fantastic simple set up.

And I am sure a few of the blokes who have march pumps sitting in their cupboards will be getting them out now, hey Rook.
three vessel, two hoses and a march pump, doesnt get much more simple than that.

Fents, see that middle picture above of the big fat bloke grabbing beer, thats proof I did do something. :unsure: 
Even if it was only to grab mine first :icon_cheers:


----------



## reg (24/11/08)

[topic="0"]mmmmmm tasty[/topic]



Just created a tasting thread for those who have started to sample


----------



## beerDingo (24/11/08)

reg said:


> [topic="0"]mmmmmm tasty[/topic]
> 
> 
> 
> Just created a tasting thread for those who have started to sample



Couldn't get the link to work reg.


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/08)

remember to post on the wiki about when your beer if ready to drink.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=61


----------



## Kleiny (24/11/08)

My Weizen is ready to go (its on the wiki)

The tasting link doesn't work i think

I will put some pictures of my system in my member profile page as soon as i work out how


----------



## superhero (24/11/08)

Hello All,

First of all I'd like to thank The Rook for a fantastic location, fantastic weather (for extreme sailing),
great beer and food and a great time.

It was really good to meet the guys who until now had just been nicknames on AHB and was good
to catch up with the guys I met at the last swap.

In controversial news Chris stole my case swap!!!! Well, not really. He accidently took
off with it when he dropped me off. He says I'll get it back soon...

My #10 beer, the Belgian Wit will be ready after December 6 (it needs to carbonate a bit more).

Happy case swap beer drinking!


----------



## hairofthedog (24/11/08)

#9 should be right to drink 
kickn myself i missed the day (most of all neddys 4wd episode) :lol:


----------



## Brewmeister70 (24/11/08)

Hi guys,

Thanks to everyone, especially Rook, for making the weekend such a blast. The beers were great and your carpet repels chunks, Rook :icon_vomit: and was a was a good place to get some shut eye. Just as well Kleiny didn't get any of those Mexican Doritos down my gob.

The tasting has begun after a well-earned day of rest. Mine need another couple of weeks to de-diacetylfy (#16).


----------



## Barramundi (24/11/08)

hairofthedog said:


> #9 should be right to drink
> kickn myself i missed the day (most of all neddys 4wd episode) :lol:



yeah i could have used a navigator troy . . .


----------



## nick_lavender (25/11/08)

Sounds like I missed out on a great swap day!

Looking forward to trying everyone's brews when I pick them up later this week!

My Robust Porter (3) is ready to go, the bottles feel a bit over carbed (so be careful ^_^ , lol).


----------



## reg (25/11/08)

Maple,

be sure to post some pics of yor new taps when they arrive.
Sounds like a bargain and I would be interested to have a look.

Reg


----------



## Fents (25/11/08)

Camping before rooks :







Rook maning the spit :






chatting about nothing :






Crew :






The big SH :






Narra! :






Slowy going pear shaped :






Pretty wasted is my guess :






All about the big T for tullarook!






all other shots were blurry for some unknown reason


----------



## Barramundi (25/11/08)

good work fents !!


----------



## reg (25/11/08)

Now I can see why I was only able to stomach a beer tonight.

Good times, sore for days but a great night


----------



## Barramundi (25/11/08)

sad thing is fella's you were belting out a robbie williams song ...


----------



## Kleiny (25/11/08)

Photos add 10 kilo's

no wait im just a fat C*&T

O well top night, have not had a chance to get into the beer yet but very soon i bet


----------

